# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  At Gjergj Fishta

## NoName

*GJERGJ FISHTA 
(1871-1940)* 



Mjaft deshmi shkrimore kane pohuar origjinen e Fishtes nga Mirdita, ndersa deshmite gojore te qojne tek kulla e te pareve te tij ne Domgjon te Fanit te Mirdites. Familja e tij ishte shperngulur ne Zadrime ashtu si mjaft familje mirditase asokohe. Femijeria e poetit qe fshihte brenda gjeniun e ardhshem u perkund duke u mekuar me folklorin karakteristik te Mirdites. Si te mos mrekullohej shpirti i tij nga ajo materie e çuditshme qe rreshqiste mbi telat e lahutes e te çiftelise, here ne trajten e lirikes elegjiake, here ne formen e satires origjinale? Por nuk do te ishin vetem origjina, femijeria apo folklori qe do t'a shpinte poetin e madh vazhdimisht te vendlindja e te pareve te tij, te Mirdita krenare. 
Thuajse menjehere pas perfundimit te arsimit te larte, aty nga viti 1893, Gjergj Fishta do te caktohej famullitar ne Gomsiqe, ku do t'u printe punimeve per ndertimin e nje pjese te kishes. Aty fillojne lidhja, miqesia, bashkepunimi me Abatin e Mirdites Prend Doçi, i cili qe nder te paret qe parandjeu tek Fishta poetin e madh te kombit. Dihet nxitja qe ai i beri Fishtes te vazhdonte te shkruarit e Lahutes, duke kenduar si nje rapsod homerian i maleve shqiptare. 

_Si e percjellin studiuesit koheqendrimin e Fishtes ne Gomsiqe te Mirdites?_*Karl Gurakuqi* shkruan se Fishta ne Gomsiqe te Mirdites ne perpjekje te perditshme me popullin e maleve, gurre e paster gjuhe dhe jete shqiptare, nxori ato visare te çmueshme frazeologjike, gojedhenash, dokesh, kanuni, mendesie dhe natyre arbnore, qe me aq mjeshteri e natyrsi dijti t'i gershetonte nder veprat e ndryshme te veta e sidomos ne kryevepren Lahuta e Malesise. 
*Namik Resuli* shton se koheqendrimi i Fishtes ne Mirdite, ne nje nga krahinat me konservatore te Shqiperise, ku tabiatet dhe doket ishin njesh, qe nje faktor percaktues ne formimin e poetit te ardhshem, ngaqe tashme ai qe ne lidhje te drejteperdrejte me kulturen e Malesise, e vetmja ndoshta Mirdita, qe kishte mbetur e pacenuar dhe rrezatonte karakteristikat me thelbesore te malesoreve shqiptare ne gjendjen e tyre natyrore vlera qe pati qendrimi i Fishtes ne Mirdite shihet qarte ne kryevepren e tij Lahuta e Malesise . 
Edhe *Engjell Sedaj* pohon se _qendrimi ne keto krahina te veriut, ne fillim si famullitar i ri ne Gomsiqe, do te jete nje faktor vendimtar ne pergatitjen e poetit te ardhshem, ne njohjen me te drejteperdrejte te kenges popullore, te lahutarit shqiptar._ 

*Pal Dukagjini* veren se _kontakti i perditshem i Fishtes me mirditasit, e shtyni famullitarin ta kundronte shqiptarin ma per se afermi ai si psikolog i vertete depertoi ne shpirtin fisnik te fshatarit. Aty, syni i tij i mprehte pau e lexoi, me nje pelhure te endun ne vege ilirase, se bujaria, ndera, besnikeria, trimnia, urtia, zotnimi i vetes, squetsia e deri krenaria e fisit, ashtu porsi drejtesia kanunore, ndonjehere e vrazhde kryqezoheshin e laracoheshin me vuajtje, vorfni e pashkollim_ Per me shume info kliko KETU

*VEPRAT* 
*Veprat epike:* Lahuta e Malsise, Mois Golemi i Dibres e Deli Cena 
_Veprat satirike:_ Anzat e Parnasit, Gomari i Babatasit e Taralloqja e Ballkanit 
_Veprat lirike:_ Mrizi i zanavet, Vallja e Parrizit e Pika veset 
_Veprat dramatike:_ Shen Françesku i Asizit, Shen Luigji Gonzaga, Barite e Betlemit, Juda Makabe, Odisea, Shqyptari i gjytetnuem, 
Shqyptarja e gjytetnueme, Ifigenija n'aulli, Jerina ase Mretnesha e lulevet 
_Vepra te tjera:_ Parathania e Kanunit 

_(Materiali eshte pjese e botimit studimor "Toka e Katedraleve" me autor Ndue Dedaj)_

----------


## NoName

*At Gjergj Fishta (1871‑1940) një ungjill i ngrohtë atdhedashurie*


"_Shqipnia pat nji fat t' madh e t'jashtzakonshem, shka nuk e paten popujt e tjer, veçse mbas qindra vjetsh të nji jete letrare, pat të madhin, të naltuemin përmbi t'gjith, atë, qi u pshtet në popull t'vetin e n' gjuhen e tij e qi me vjersha t'veta ndezi flak zemrat n'popull, pat zhenin poetike t'At Gjergj Fishtes_" (Maksimiliam *Lambertz*)

_nga_ Klajd *Kapinova*

*Një "curriculum vitae" e shkurtër e Fishtës*
Mësohet nga burimet familjare, se kishte lindur pas tre vëllezërve dhe një motër të cilën e donte shumë. Në moshën 7 vjeçare, nis mësimet e para të edukatës në qytetin e lashtë të traditës kulturore Shkodër në vitin 1878. Dy vjet më pas, vijon mësimet e rregullta në Seminarin e Troshanit (shkollë e klerikëve katolikë). 6 vjet më vonë shkon për të ndjekur studimet në Bosnje (në Kuvendin e Sutiekës), ku, merr dijet e qendrushme në degën filozofike, ndërsa në Kuvendin e Livnos, mëson me adhurim në linjën teologjike.
Në një ndër ditët e ftohta të 25 shkurtit të vitit 1894, në kishën e Troshanit çon meshën e parë, duke qenë i veshun me zhgunin e sandalet e zbathura të shën Françeskut të Asizit. Në vitet në vijim, ishte kapelan në famullinë e Lezhës, mësimdhënës e meshtar në Kolegjin e Troshanit dhe për 12 muaj gjendet në Gomsiqe të Pukës. Në bashkëpunim me abatin e Mirditës, imzot Prenk Doçi, i jep jetë tek themelon Shoqninë Letrare dhe Kulturore "Bashkimi", boton artikuj të rëndësishëm e të mprehtë, duke përhapur të vërtetën në një numër sa më të madh njerëzish. Ishte i pari që hapi klasat qytetëse, duke futur gjuhën shqipe në mësim, në kohën që ishte emëruar drejtor i shkollës fillore françeskane. Më pas ishte kryetar i Komisionit të Alfabetit të gjuhës shqipe në Manastir (1908), si dhe themelon dhe drejton deri sa mbylli sytë revistën e njohur kulturore‑shkencore "Ylli i Dritës" (Shkodër, 1913). Ai, hapi Shtypshkronjën Françeskane, nga ku nisën të dalin rregullisht periodikë të shtypit katolik dhe kulturorë në qytetin e Shkodrës. Krijoi lidhje dhe ura bashkëpunimi me të gjithë albanologët e njohur evropian asokohe, duke i pasur si bashkëpunëtorë dhe bashkëtrajtues të shumë temave interesante mbi Shqipërinë, gjuhën, visaret e kombit, traditën, letërsinë dhe krishtërimin e hershëm ndër shqiptarë. Në bashkëpunim me të madhin liberator Luigj Gurakuqin (të cilit i kishte venë në ambientet e Kuvendin Françeskan në Shkodër një dhomë përsonale në dispozicion, ku shpesh Gurakuqi strehohej, sa herë që nga kundërshtarët politikë vihej në rrezik jeta e tij, shënimi im K.K.), themelon "Komisien letrare" (1916) të Shkodrës dhe paralelisht me këtë drejton gazetën e rëndësishme "Posta e Shqypnisë".
Përvoja e tij e gjërë në zotimin për çështje nacionale shqiptare bëri të mundur që ai me veshjen e fratit, të përfaqësojë Atdheun e vet, në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris, ku, kryeson delegacionin diplomatik.
Duke përfaqësuar denjësisht alternativën e opozitës, Fishta ishte deputet i Shkodrës dhe zgjidhet nënkryetar i Parlamentit. Me dorën e vet, përuron hapjen e gjimnazit të njohur "Illyricum" në Shkodër, që pas vdekjes do të marrë emrin e tij, por komunistët e suprimojnë menjëherë me rë ardhur dhunshëm në pushtet. Në vitin 1924, merr pjesë në lëvizjet politike të kohës, duke qenë përkrah opozitës noliste dhe më pas emigron në Itali.
Për kulturën e gjerë që kishte, emërohet Lektor Jubilar në Teologji e Filozofi. Më pas, dy herë është përfaqësues i delegacionit shqiptar në Athinë e Stamboll. Për 3 vjet me radhë zgjidhet si Provinçial i Urdhërit Françeskan në Shqipëri (ky urdhër është ndër më të vjetrat në vendin tonë, së bashku me benediktinët, të cilët janë vendosur për herë të parë në shëk.XII‑XIII, shënim im K.K.) dhe një vit para se të mbyllte sytë ishte akademik i Italisë, një ndër titujt më të mëdhenj, që ende se ka fituar asnjë njeri i nacionit të vet deri më sot. Pikërisht për këtë fat dhe nder historiografia komuniste, e anatemoi Fishtën deri në përbaltje për gjysëm shekulli, duke mos thënë asnjëherë arsyen, se ishte një atdhetar dhe kundër shovinizmit pushtues barbar sllav.
5 ditë pas Krishtlindjeve, më 30 dhjetor 1940 mbylli sytë, ai, që i hapi sytë gjithë popullit shqiptar. Fishta varroset në Shkodër, mes lotëve dhe pikëllimit të madh të bashkëqytetarëve, bashkëluftëtarëve të idealeve të senjta të lirisë dhe demokracisë perëndimore, vëllezërve të dashur në Krishtin e Atdheun. Kur eshtrat e tij, ishin pajtuar me lumninë e pasosur, ndodhi ai akti më antinjerëzor, kur zvarroset nga regjimi ateist i Enver Hoxhës, ashtu sikurse kishin vepruar turqit me eshtrat e Pjetër Bogdanit autorit të "Çetës së Profetëve", serbët me babain e grumbulluesit të zellshëm e kodifikimit të "Kanunit të Lekë Dukagjinit" at Shtjefen Gjeçovit dhe së fundi përsëri komunistët eshtrat e Dedë Gjo Lulit fatosit trim të Kryengritjes së Malësisë së Madhe (më 6 prill 1911) të cilat me përbuzje i hodhën në ujërat e ftohta të lumit Drin... Pushtuesit e huaj dhe komunistët trathtarë me gjak e gjuhë shqiptari, kishin një emërues të përbashkët: të shkatërronin sa më themel, çdo vlerë dhe figurë të ndritur të trojeve amtare shqiptare.
6 vjet pas vendosjes së demokracisë, për vlerat e së cilës ai punoi e jetoi gjithnjë, më 28 dhjetor 1996, pas 56 vjetësh rivarroset me një cerëmoni, ku, merr pjesë gjithë hierarkia e klerit katolik, duke i bërë edhe një herë nderim relikeve të rigjetura të eshtarave të tij. Para atyre pak eshtrave që Zoti deshti t'i ruante, u bënë nderime e humazhe në qendër të kishës françeskane dhe filloi puna për të ribotuar serinë e veprave të tij...

*Pa Fishtën historia e letrave shqipe do të ishte e mangët*
Esencialisht, për të gjithë françeskanët e përvujtur, Fishta, ishte një intelektual dhe klerik i madh. Një njeri me vizione të kjarta. Vepra e tij u bë burim frymëzimi dhe dashurie për Fe e Atdhe dhe përparim, çka në mendjen e Fishtës, ato jetonin në një unitet, duke e ngritur gjeniun në nivele të reja cilësore, që i kanë qendruar kohës edhe sot.
Vlerësime pozitive kishte vazhdimisht sipas këndvështrimeve të ndryshme, për Fishtën e letrat shqipe, si njohës i kthjellët i tërësisë së kulturës së tabanit të lashtë autentik dhe përtej tij. Opinione pozitive kanë shprehur përmes pendës dhe mendjes në kohë dhe në rrethana të ndryshme shumë intelektualë të shquar, albanologë evropianë ashtu dhe bashkëatdhetarët e tij në Veri dhe Jug të Shqipërisë, shkrimtarë dhe studiues të kulturës shqiptare asokohe dhe sot.
Kështu Karl Shtainmes e krahason Fishtën me Gëten e Shilerin, ndërsa francezët e thërrasin "Tirteu i Shqipërisë". Albanologu i njohur italian at Fulvio Kordinjano, që punoi dhe jetoi për një kohë të gjatë në Shqipëri, radhiti këto fjalë të ngrohta zemre: "Pak kush kujtoj, në letërsi të mbarë botës, ia del at Fishtës si poet satirik, si i tillë me nji fui të çuditshme ther e pren aty ku djeg". Ndërsa 5 vjet më vonë, albanologu i shquar italian, prof. Gaetano Petrotta, me pendën dhe mendjen e tij ka lënë të gdhendur këtë vlerësim shumë domethënës: "Ndër veprat e këtij është shprehur e pasqyruar në mënyrë më të kthjellët shpirti i popullit shqiptar. Këto vepra kanë për të mbetur të pavdeshme e kanë për t'u bërë poezia e kombit të Skënderbeut...". I madhi për të madhin Faik Konica për at Gjergj Fishtën, në shenjë nderimi dhe respkti të thellë ka lënë si dëshmi të tij vlerësimin konçiz: "Kot së koti përpiqen grekët e sotëm të kërkojnë në letërsinë e tyre një vepër më të plotë se "Lahuta" e Gjergj Fishtës". Prof. Ernest Koliqi, thotë: "Fishta, ishte vravashka e shqiptarizmës, e bashkimit në gjakun dhe gjuhën e përbashkët". Për poetin e pendës, që ka luajtur një rol të rëndësishëm në Rilindjen Nacionale, prof. Abaz Ermenji shkruan: "At Gjergj Fishta, është ndoshta m'i madhi poet shqiptar gjer më sot. Edhe ky pjesën më të rëndëishme të veprave të tij, ia pat kushtuar çështjes nacionale". Në vitin 1989, At Daniel Gjeçaj (që këto ditë ndërroi jetë), studiues i afërt, (botues i "Lahutës së Malcis" në Itali), jep esencialisht këtë formulim: "...Fishta, këndohej pa dijtë se i thojshin emnin; këndohej përse në këngët e tija ishte shqiptar; shqiptari në doke, në kanu, në mitologji, në folklor, në aspirata, në jetë, në luftë e në ngallnime". Poeti i madh i valëve të liqenit të Pogradecit dhe miku i tij Lasgush Poradeci, e pati cilësiar bukur meshtarin françeskan, si: "Shkëmbi i tokës dhe shkëmbi i shpirtit shqiptar". Gjykim të mirë ka hartuar edhe albanologu dr. Antonio Baldacci, ku midis të tjerave sintetizon: "At Fishta mund të thirret apostull i Atdheut të vet...".
Shkurt e saktë, duke bërë paralelizëm në historinë shumëshekullore shqiptare ka lënë të shkruar edhe at Augusto Gemelli, kur vlerëson: "Në historin e Shqypnis, emni i at Fishtes do të rrijë krahas me atë të Gjergj Kastriotit. Dy emna këta, të cilat janë e do të mbesin nji flamur i vetëm, nji nxitje e vetme e nji lumni e vetme". Prof. Martin Camaj, shkruan: "...Mua më ka bërë përshtypje një gjë në seleksionimin e shkrimtarëve të vendit, janë ndalur shkrimtarë që ishin krejtësisht të talentuar është edhe Fishta, që ishte shumë i kulturuar në pikëpamjet e letërsisë". Kritiku i sotshëm bashkëkohorë dr. Aurel Plasari midis shumë konsideratave për jetën dhe veprën e Fishtës ka dhënë edhe vlerësimin e veçantë: "Gjysmëshekulli që ka kaluar prej vdekjes së tij fizike, e ka vërtetuar jetëgjatësinë e veprës së tij letrare, me gjithë kushtet specifike të vështira në të cilat i është dashur asaj të gjallojë". Dr. Sabri Hamiti, një ndër njohësit më të mirë të letërsisë së traditës dhe bashkëkohores, mbi lirikën dhe poetikën nacionale, renditë edhe këto fjalë në parathënien e lirika fishtiane: "...zotërojnë figurat ambientale dikund edhe figurat historike, por gjithnjë më të freskëta janë krahasimet që dalin nga një botë elementare shqiptare e shkëmbit, malit, fushës, lules, erës; pra një botë e tërë konkrete që don të pavdeksohet e të përgjithësohet në art". Mbi korpusin e botuar të veprave të Fishtës në Kosovë, të ndara në katër vëllime, shquhet edhe shkrimi hyrës që shoqëron kryeveprën "Lahuta e Malcis", shkruar me art nga studiuesi i shquar i ditëve tona dr. Anton Nikë Berisha, ku mund të kundrohet me endeje parathënia me titull kuptimplotë: "Vepër e qenësisë së botës dhe shpirtit shqiptar", ku ndër të tjera autori dr. Berisha sintetizon: "Rëndësia dhe vlera e "Lahuta e Malcis" dëshmohet pos tjerash edhe me aktualitetin që ka kjo sot, qoftë si tematikë, qoftë si pasuri gjuhësore shprehëse dhe si kuptimësi: ‑ ruatja e qenësisë shqiptare, forcimi dhe pasurimi i vetëdijes dhe vetëdijësimit kombëtar, për atë qëllimin e fundit thelbësor që del nga gjithë vepra letrare e këtij krijuesi madhor ‑ për mirëqënien tonë të sotme dhe të nersërme".

*Vepra e Fishtës një ungjill i ngrohtë atdhedashurie*
Mund të thuhet hapur, se kontributi i Fishtës, është simbol i shqiptarizmit të kulluar dhe gjithë vepra e tij madhore përbën një ungjill të ngrohtë atdhedashurie. Si meshtar i përvujtë i popullit të vet që e donte dhe e respektonte aq shumë, u nderua, u respektu si bari shpirtëror shembullor nga delet e veta dhe bashkëkohësit, mbasi si një shqiptar i vërtetë ruante besë e burrëri, kishte guxim e trimëri, për të cilat gdhendi me pendën e fuqishme magjinë e madhe të veprave që krijoi mendja e begatë, duke ia bërë dhuratë krenarie gjithë Shqipërisë.
Pikërisht për këto virtyte të çmueshme, vepra e "poetit nacional" shpaloset me vizione mjaft të gjëra, me vlera të shumta e të një rëndësie të madhe për letërsinë shqipe. Ajo që e dallon më së shumti poetin si gjeni origjinal, midis shumë të tjerave është arsyetimi bindës se: Homeri shqiptar nuk është aspak transplantim i teologjisë a i parimeve të Urdhërit Françeskan, të cilit me devocion ai i përkiste, por ndryshe, ishte më shumë se kaq, sepse ishte gjithnjë një vlerë e re që ripërtërihej e ridimensionohej në një sistem origjinal vlerash, që asnjëherë nuk i kundërvihej kuptimit esencial kristian, në veprat e të cilit identifikohet si një lloj bagazhi i pasur me vlera ripërtëritëse bashkëkohore. Për me tepër, kjo dëshmohet në tërësinë e kulturës solide që kishte pasur fatin e mirë të merrte Fishta, duke përthithur ajkën kulturore botërore e në veçanti atë evropiane dhe e transmetoi nektarin si një trashëgim të denjë brez pas brezi përmes puplës së shkrimtarit.
Pohimi i thjeshtë i autorit, shpiegon dushëm mesazhin filozofik të tij të shprehur në veprat "Odisea", "Shën Françesku i Azisit", "Kryepremja e Shën Gjonit", të cilat janë respektivisht: ngallnjimi i lirisë, vëllazërimi dhe inifikimi sipas vështrimit të kthjellët të doktrinës kristiane. Gjithsesi mund të pohohet me të drejtën e qytetarisë shqiptare, se kryevepra aq shumë e adhuruar nga shumë breza si një margaritar brilant shkëlqen brenda universit që shpalosë mendja dhe dora e palodhur e shkrimtarit të përkushtuar tërësisht interesave të nacionit shqiptar. Ky prodhimtar i begatë i fushës së letrave shqipe, asokohe me të drejtë ishte përfshirë me të drejtë vlerësimi, në listën e Çmimit Nobël, si i nagjishëm në pendën artistike, çka në këtë mënyrë kishte kaluar kufijtë etnikë dhe i përkiste tashmë edhe fondit të artë të letërsisë botëore.
Si një intektual universal, eruditi i gjërë e i thellë Fishta, ka lënë gjurmë në fusha po aq të vështira sa ajo e letërsisë, ku në mënyrë të dukshme, është shquar si arkitekt shqiptar me shije të hollë.
Disa nga projektet e realizuar nga mendja krijuese e Fishtës janë: balli i kishës së Rubikut, qela e Lezhës. Ndërsa në Dukagjin (Malësi e Madhe) ka mbetur si gjurmë e freskët dora mjeshtërore e tij, që e skicoi në kartë kishën e Prekalit, kishën e "Zojës Rruzare" në qytetin e Shkodrës, ashtu sikurse projektoi kishës së Troshanit. Po ashtu Fishta organizon me vetëinsiativë ekspozitën simbolike me titull kuptimplotë "Rozafat", ku për vizitorët e shumtë ardashës, ofroi 25 punime të nënshkruara nga dora e frymëzimit të padër Gjergjit.

*Kraharori i poetit ruajti tituj nderi e fisnikërie*
Fishta i madh nuk mbeti pa u vlerësuar nga qarqet e interesuara të kancelarisë së kulturës dhe të civilizimit evropian dhe nga bashkëkohësit e vet. Ai është nderuar me kurora dafinash argjendi nga Klubi "Gjuha Shqype" i Shkodrës në vitin 1011, "Penda e Artë" dhënë për merita të spikatura në cilësi shkrimore dhënë nga qyteti po aq i Beratit në vitin 1917. Medalja "Mearif" e Klasit II, dhënë nga shteti i Turqisë më 1912, "Rihter‑Kreuz" të dorëzuar nga Austro‑Hungaria në vitin 1912, "Benemerenza" dhuruar nga Selia e Shenjtë në Vatikan më 1925, medalja me emrin e një zogu mitologjik "Phoenix" dorëzuar nga shteti i Greqisë në vitin 1931, etj.
At Gjergj Fishta, duke u vlerësuar, ka sot një trashëgimi, një mal të tërë me emrin dhe rrymën e pastër gjithsesi të vlerësuara sa dhe si duhet. Ekzistenca e plotë e botimit të tij, do të nxisë kërshërinë e studiuesve letrarë që t'i qasen kësaj vepre dhe t'a vështrojnë atë mbi bazën e studimit të kohës në mënyrë sa më komplekse e më të gjithanshme.

----------


## NoName

*At Gjergj Fishta, figurë e madhe e kombit*

_nga_ Ndue Zef *Toma*

*Universi artistik* i Fishtës Një ndër majat më të larta të relievit të letërsisë shqiptare është, padyshim, vepra e At Gjergj Fishtës. Ndonse kanë kaluar 65 vjet nga dita kur ai mbylli sytë përgjithmonë, të rrahurat e zemrës së tij për popullin e Atdheun i ndjejmë edhe sot në krijimtarinë e pavdekshme që na ka lenë. Kur përceptojmë epopenë madhështore "Lahuta e Malsisë", këte "Iliadë" të shqiptarëve, siç e kanë quajtur studiuesit e huaj, përjetojmë thellë ndjenjat e shpirtit heroik të Fishtës. Në "Mrizin e Zanave" ndiejmë vibrimet e holla të unit lirik të tij, që ngazëllehet nga soditja e flamurit kombëtar, që valëvitet si krah engjëlli në fluturim në sfondin e kaltër të Atdheut të çliruar, pas natës së gjatë të robërisë osmane. Të ngrohet shpirti nga zjarri i dashurisë së zemrës së tij për gjuhën shqipe, tiparet e së cilës i krahason me gjumin e embël të foshnjes së pafaj, me dritën e shpresës, me të qeshurën e çiltër të njeriut të mirë, por edhe me shkrepjen e rrufesë e me tronditjen e tërmetit. A mund të shprehet emocionalisht më kapshëm butësia e brishtia e gjuhës shqipe se sa kur përfytyrohet si një fllad i lehtë pranveror që lëmon gjinjtë e trëndafilit? A nuk na duket se ndjejmë në lekurën tonë shpimin e gjëmbave të mprehtë të satirës së Fishtës, kur lexojmë "Anzat e Parnasit" e "Gomarin e Babatasit"?

Nga të gjitha këto që thame arrijmë në përfundimin se, kur futemi në univrsin artistik të Fishtës, bindemi plotësisht se zemra e tij rrahu fort për Shqipërinë gjatë gjithë jetës, deri në frymëmarrjen e fundit, kur përpara saj bëri betimin solemn, si biri para nënës:

_Dersa tmundem me ligjrue
E sa gjallë me frymë unë jam,
Kurrë, Shqipni, skam me tharrue,
Edhe në vorr me tpërmend kam._


*Paradokse e (zh)vlerësimit*

Personalitet jo i zakonshëm, me talent e aftësi të rralla, me energji e prirje të gjithanshme, Fishta tërhoqi që herët vëmendjen e bashkëkohësve, brenda dhe jashtë vendit. Ai qe jo vetëm poet i përmasave të mëdha, por edhe njeri i veprimit shoqëror e politik, atdhetar i flaktë, tribun i popullit, mbrojtës i vendosur e sypatrembur i çështjes kombëtare, për të cilen ngriti zërin në shumë mbledhje ndërkombëtare, si perfaqësues i Shqipërisë, duke stigmatizuar fqinjët grabitqarë dhe fuqitë e mëdha që qëndronin pas tyre.

Megjithatë, sot është koha që pohime të tilla nuk duhet të mos deklarohen, po të provohen me argumente të pakundërshtueshme, për arsye se, deri tani, jeta dhe vepra e Fishtës kanë kaluar dy periudha vlerësimi:

Në të parën, sa qe gjallë, Fishta arriti apogjeun e vlerësimit, duke u ngritur në piedestalin e lartë të *Poetit Kombëtar*.

Në të dytën, vetëm katër-pesë vjet pas vdekjes, jeta dhe vepra e Fishtës u përbaltën në mënyrën më të pashembullt, me synimin që ai të varrosej njëherë e përgjithmonë, ose, e shumta, të mbetej si një njollë e zezë dhe e turpshme në historinë e letërsisë shqiptare.

Të hiperbolizosh vlerat e tua kombëtare, është një veprim i kuptueshëm, ndonse jo i drejtë; kurse ti zvogëlosh ato, ti mohosh, apo, çka është edhe më keq, të arrish deri aty sa ti përçmosh, ti përbaltësh, siç u veprua me Fishtën, është veprimi më i pakuptueshëm, më paradoksal, që mund të mendohet!

Është thenë se personalitetet e mëdha kalojnë nëpër tri periudha vlerësimi: në të parën, himnizohen, pastaj mohohen, për të arritur, më në fund, në përcaktimin e vlerave objektive të tyre. Në qoftë se kjo është e vërtetë, kohës sonë i bie detyra e vështirë dhe më e rënda me një përgjegjësi të madhe e vendosjes së Fishtës në piedestalin që i takon. Kuptohet se kjo është një punë shumë e mundimshme, gjatë së cilës u duhet rikthyer të gjitha atyre që janë thënë për té, mirë apo keq qoftë, duhet "rilexuar" vepra e Fishtës, për tu thelluar në analizën e poetikës dhe të problematikës, për të nxjerrë së andejmi mesazhin që u solli bashkëkohësve, kur u botua si dhe atë që marrim né sot prej saj.

Natyrisht, nuk kam asnjë iluzion se mund të plotësohet një detyrë kaq e vështirë dhe me një përgjegjësi të madhe në caqet e këtij artikulli modest popullarizues. Kryerja e saj në nivelin e dëshiruar mund të arrihet me përpjekje të përbashkëta të forcave shkencore më të afta, me studim të gjërë të monografive, ku vepra e Fishtës të vështrohet nga të gjitha anët. Duke shfaqur ndonjë mendim për vlerësimet dhe zhvlerësimet që i janë berë Fishtës në dy periudhat që përmendëm, deshëm vetëm të ndihmojmë sadopak për të sensibilizuar studimet tona për tu përqendruar mbi këtë figurë të madhe të letërsisë shqiptare, që të përcaktojmë drejt vendin dhe rolin që luajti në pasurimin dhe në zhvillimin e saj. Mendoj se koha kërkon me ngut të hidhet dritë mbi disa vlerësime kontradiktore, diametralisht të kundërta, që janë bërë për Fishtën dhe veprën e tij.

Nga njëra anë është thënë se është poet i madh, Homeri apo Tirteu i Shqipërisë. Nga ana tjetër është mohuar talenti poetik i tij, është denigruar si vargëzues i rëndomtë, madje është edhe akuzuar si përvetësues ikrijimtarisë popullore, pra si plagjiat i saj.

*Cila është e vërteta shkencore?*

Kryevepra e Fishtës, "Lahuta e Malsisë", nga njëra anë është vlerësuar si apologjia artistike më e fuqishme që i është bëre Atdheut të rrudhur e të copëtuar nga fqinjët grabitqarë, nga ana tjetër është akuzuar për frymë shoveniste?

Përsëri: Cila është e vërteta shkencore? Tokat e kujt synon Fishta të rrëmbejë, i shtyrë nga shovenizmi i tij? A nuk kanë parasysh autorët e akuzes se shovenizmit se né jemi i vetmi vend në Evropë i rrethuar nga të gjitha anët me vetveten? A mund të quhet shovenist Fishta pse denoncoi padrejtësitë që i janë bërë Atdheut tonë nga armiqtë dhe nxori në shesh ëndrrat e tyre për të copëtuar e për të rrëmbyer përsëri trojet tona?

Nga njëra anë është thënë se Fishta gjatë gjithë jetës ka luftuar për të drejtat e Shqipërisë e të shqiptarëve, nga ana tjetër është trumbetuar me forcë e kundërta: se ai ka qenë i shitur jo tek një po tek shumë të huaj, madje, për të mos lënë pikë dyshimi, është thënë se vetë Fishta ka pohuar publikisht se nuk është shqiptar! A mund të besohet një gjë e tillë?! Këto duhen ndriçuar.

Për Fishtën është thënë, përsëri pa asnjë argument, se ka pasur paragjykime fetare edhe krahinore, që ia kanë mjegulluar vështrimin atdhetar. Mirëpo, edhe me një arsyetim fare të thjeshtë, kam përshtypjen se akuza të tilla bien menjëherë.

Po të kishte pasur Fishta paragjykime fetare, si do të shpjegohej që personazhe të shumtë të krijimtarisë së tij janë "të fesë tjetër", madje dhe kryeheroi i kryeveprës së tij, Oso Kuka, të cilin e ka përjetësuar në një nga tablotë më madhështore dhe më emocionuese të letërsisë shqiptare, edhe ky është i "fesë tjetër"?

Po të kishte pasur paragjykime krahinore At Fishta, si shpjegohet që binomi poetik, që përshkon nga fillimi në fund krijimtarine e tij ka gjymtyrë vëllezërit Toskë e Gegë, të cilët me të njejtin krahasim i karakterizon me dy rrufe që çajnë qiellin si shpata dhe zharisin armiqtë?

Po të kishte pasur Fishta vizion të ngushtë provincial, si do të shpjegohej që ndërmjet pseudonimeve të shumta që përdori, me i parapëlqyeri prej tij qe Gegë Toska me të cilin nënshkroi kryevepra të tilla si "Gomari i Babatasit"?

Jo, jo! Akuza të tilla janë fare të pathemelta! Siç ka vërejtur me mprehtësi shumë kohë më parë Prof. Eqrem Çabej, vështrimi artistik i Fishtës ishte i tillë që niste tek malësori i moçëm Marash Uci dhe vinte gjithnjë duke u shtrirë, deri sa arrinte tek Abdyl Frashëri, tek Lidhja e Prizrenit, për të rrokur, më në fund, tërë Shqipërinë, të gjitha trojet tona etnike nga Veriu në Jug, nga Perëndimi në Lindje.

Këto janë vetëm pak gjëra nga shumë e shumë të tjera që janë thënë për Fishtën në të dy periudhat: të vlerësimit dhe të denigrimit të tij. Në këtë mënyre figura e madhe e Fishtës është veshur me një mjegullnajë, që duhet të zhdavaritet nga kritika dhe nga shkenca letrare objektive.

Nga sa është thënë deri sot për Fishtën del se vlerësimet e larta që i janë bërë përgjithësisht janë konkluzione të nxjerra nga analiza e jetës dhe e veprës së tij, kurse mohimet dhe denigrimet, deklarata aprioristike të paargumentuara. Le të arsyetojmë mbi ndonjërën prej tyre. Në rast se Fishta nuk do të ishte poet i madh, si mund të flasin me superlative për te autoritete të tilla të artit e të shkencës, vendas dhe të huaj, si virtuozi i fjalës poetike Lasgush Poradeci, që e quan me gjuhë metaforike "shkëmb të tokës dhe shkëmb të shpirtit shqiptar", që shpreh me art ndjenja dhe ideale të mëdha atdhetare? Në rast se nuk do të ishte gjeni i letrave shqipe, nuk do të ishin mahnitur aq shumë nga vepra e tij Aleksander Xhuvani e Maksimilian Lamberci, Eqrem Çabej e Norbert Jokli, Faik Konica e Anton Harapi, Jolanda Kodra e Kolë Kamsi, Gabriele dAnunzio e Kostaq Cipo. Nuk ka dyshim se mendimet e tyre janë shprehje e çiltër e ndjenjave që u ka përftuar vepra e Fishtës.

A mund të besohet se Fishta ishte i shitur tek të huajtë, pra antikombëtar, kur në momentet më të vështira, në mbledhjet më të rëndësishme ndërkombëtare në Paris, në Athinë, në Stamboll, kur fatet e Atdheut ishin në rrezik, ai u dërgua si përfaqesues i vendit tonë për të mbrojtur të drejtat e Shqipërisë dhe të shqiptarëve?

Prandaj, shkenca dhe kritika letrare kanë mundësi dhe detyrë parësore të rrëzojne me argumente këto fyerje qellimkëqia dhe në të njëjtën kohë, të zbulojnë fondin e pasur të vlerave artistike, shoqërore e politike të këtij personaliteti të gjithanshëm të kombit tonë, për të cilat kemi aq shumë nevojë sot.

*Nga buronte urrejtja për Fishtën?*

Duke pasur bindjen e palëkundur se Fishta është një figure ndër më të ndritura të kombit, natyrshëm lind pyetja: ku e kishte burimin gjithë ajo urrejtje patologjike kundër tij, që çoi në trillime e shpifje aq monstruoze e njëherësh, banale sa të mos besoheshin?

Megjithëse për këtë problem deri tani janë dhënë disa shpjegime, kam bindjen se përbaltja e Fishtës u bë për arsye të koniukturave politike. Dhe nuk kishte si të ndodhte ndryshe. Në vitet e para, pas mbarimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, kur Jugosllavia ishte "miku" ynë i ngushtë, nuk mund të qëndronte Fishta dhe vepra e tij, që demaskonte nga fillimi deri në fund padrejtësitë dhe coptimin e trojeve tona nga sllavët. Pastaj, në kohën e miqësisë me Bashkimin Sovjetik nuk mund të qëndronte Fishta dhe vepra e tij, që e shihte Rusinë si tutor të armiqve tanë dhe këta të fundit i cilësonte shprehimisht "klyshë të Rusisë".

Në kohën kur dy miqësitë e sipërme u kthyen në armiqësi, Fishta as atëherë nuk mund të rehabilitohej më, për arsye se ishte hedhur shumë baltë mbi të.

*Rruga për tek Fishta*

Në fund të këtij njëzetëshekulli që po përcjellim, rruga për tek Fishta u hap. Hapat e parë në këtë rrugë u hodhën nga një turmë e madhe njerëzish që e prisnin me padurim këtë ditë, ndërmjet të cilëve spikatën Injac Zamputti, Pal Duka-Gjini (At Danjel Gjeçaj), At Zef Pllumbi, Aurel Plasari, Engjëll Sedaj, Sabri Hamiti, Tonin Çobani, Stefan Çapaliku, etj. Që atëherë kanë filluar të organizojnë veprimtari shkencore dhe të shkruajnë artikuj përkujtimorë me raste përvjetorësh të lindjes dhe të humbjes së tij.Ribotohen vepra pak të njohura për publikun. Megjithëse të gjitha këto janë të dobishme dhe organizatorët e tyre meritojnë përgëzime, mendojmë se puna për të arrijtur tek zbulimi i plotë i vlerave të Fishtës mund dhe duhet organizohet më mirë.

Së pari, kusht i domosdoshem është botimi shkencor i veprës së plotë të Fishtës. Nuk ka se si të bëhet studimi pa pasur në dorë objektin e plotë të tij.

Së dyti, Fishta duhet të zërë vend denjësisht në programet shkollore, si një nga autorët më përfaqësues të letërsisë shqiptare.

Së treti, në këtë periudhë, kur ende nuk kemi punime të plota shteruese, kritikët dhe studiuesit tanë më të përgatitur mund të përmbushnin nevojat e tanishme të ngutshme që ka shkolla dhe publiku lexues për njohjen dhe interpretimin e veprës së Fishtës.

Natyrisht, puna e deritanishme ka qenë e dobishme dhe do vazhduar me veprimtari dhe shkrime, edhe të thjeshta, si kjo skicë jetëshkrimore që po paraqesim në mbyllje të këtij artikulli.

*Pak biografi*

Rrjedha e jetës, krahas rregullsive, sjell me vete edhe mjaft rastësi, roli i të cilave në zhvillimin e mëtejshëm të saj, shpesh herë nuk mund të parashikohet. Kështu, askujt nuk mund ti shkonte nëpërmend se fëmija që lindi me 23 tetor 1871 dhe që u pagëzua Zef, do të vinte një ditë që do të bënte të njohur në gjithë vendin dhe me përtej fshatin e vogël Fishtë të Zadrimës, të padëgjuar fare deri atëherë. Askush nuk mund të parashikonte në atë kohë se nga ky Zef i vogël do të dilte më vonë At Gjergj Fishta i madh.

Zefi i vogël , i dalluar që herët për shkathtësi dhe zgjuarsi, tërhoqi vëmendjen e famullitarit, prandaj e çuan në kolegjin françeskan të Shkodrës e pastaj në Troshan, për ta përgatitur për frat. Pas mbarimit të shkollës fillore e dërguan për studime të mëtejshme në Bosnje, ku u laurua për filozofi dhe teologji. Atje, ndërroi emnin e pagëzimit (sipas rregullit të urdhërit françeskan), duke u quajtur tani e tutje Gjergj. U bë frat dhe tha meshën e parë me 25 shkurt 1894.

Pas kthimit nga Bosnja, punoi për disa vjet si profesor në kolegjin françeskan të Troshanit, pastaj, disa vjet tjera shkoi si famullitar në Gomsiqe. Atje ai i kushtoi vëmendje të veçantë njohjes dhe përvetësimit të frazeologjisë popullore, të cilën do ta përdorte më vonë me mjeshtri të rrallë në kryeveprën e vet "Lahuta e Malsisë".

U shqua si pjestar i shoqërisë letrare "Bashkimi" e cila qe themeluar më 1899 nga Imz. Preng Doçi. Më 1908 mori pjesë në Kongresin e Manastirit dhe u zgjodh kryetar i komisionit për hartimin e alfabetit të gjuhës shqipe, që kemi sot. Më 1902 qe zgjedhur drejtor i shkollës françeskane në Shkodër, në të cilën futi për herë të parë shqipen si gjuhë mësimi. Më 1913 po në Shkodër, themeloi dhe drejtoi sa qe gjallë revistën "Hylli i Dritës". Në vitet 1916-1918 krijoi dhe drejtoi "Postën e Shqipnisë". U emrua kryetar i delegacionit shqiptar në Konferencën e Parisit, më 1919. U zgjodh deputet i Shkodrës dhe nënkryetar i Parlamentit shqiptar më 1921. U dërgua anëtar i delegacionit shqiptar në Konferencën Ndërballkanike në Athinë më 1930, pastaj më 1931 në Stamboll dhe prap në Bukuresht më 1932. Më 1931 qe ftuar dhe qe caktuar anëtar i Bashkimit Ndërkombëtar të Poetëve në New Jork, ku përfaqësoheshin 60 shtete.

Veprimtaria letrare e Fishtës është e gjerë dhe e gjithanëshme. Lëvroi të gjitha gjinitë e zhanret: lirikën, epikën, dramën, satirën, publicistikën, polemikë e oratori, vepra agiografike, përktheu e përshtati nga letërsia botërore. Ishte shumë aktiv në jetën letrare, shoqërore e politike të kohës. Kjo shprehet në bashkëpunimin me të gjitha revistat e gazetat që dilnin, në të cilat botoi mbi 200 e sa shkrime. Krijimtaria poetike e Fishtës arrin në rreth 50.000 vargje, kurse në prozë mbi 700 mijë faqe. Vetëm "Lahuta e Malsisë" ka 30 kangë me 15.563 vargje. Fishta botoi rreth 40 vepra sa qe gjallë dhe 30 tjera i la të pabotuara. Veprat kryesore të Fishtës janë: "Lahuta e Malsisë", "Anzat e Parnasit", "Mrizi i Zanave", "Vallja e Parrizit", "Gomari i Babatasit", "Juda Makabe", "Mojs Golemi i Dibrës dhe Deli Cena", "Shqyptari i gjytetnuem", "Ifigjenia në Aulli".

Për këtë veprimtari letrare, shoqërore e politike, Fishta qe nderuar me dekorata, si:

_Kurorë Argjëndi_, nga Klubi "Gjuha shqipe" i Shkodrës (1911).
_Dekorata Mearif_, nga Mbretëria Turke (1912).
_Dekorata Ritterkreuz_, nga Mbreteria e Austrisë (1912).
_Penë floriri_, nga qyteti i Beratit (1913).
_Medaglia di Benemerenza_, nga Papa Piu XI (1925).
_Lector Jubilatus_, nga Paria e Urdhnit françeskan (1929).
_Dekorata Phoenix_, nga Greqia (1931).

*
At Gjergj Fishta* vdiq në Shkodër me 30 dhetor 1940.

----------


## NoName

*....si Shqipnia vend nuk ka!*
*(fragmente nga krijimtaria)*


*GJUHA SHQIPE*

Porsi kanga e zogut tverës,
Që vallzon në blerim tprillit,
Porsi i ambli fllad i erës,
Që lmon gjijtë e drandofillit,
Porsi vala e bregut detit,
Porsi gjama e rrfesë zhgjetare,
Porsi ushtima e një tërmeti,
Njashtu asht gjuha jonë shqiptare.


*SHQIPNIA E LIRË*

Po, por nesër, me ndihmë tZotit,
Do ta bajmë prap Shqipni tlirë
Prej Prevezet mLeqe tHotit,
Prej Tivari në Manastir,
Edhe Flamuri Shqipnisë
Si flakë mnijet e Perëndisë
Do tvalvitet në Kaçanik.


*HIMNI I FLAMURIT KOMBËTAR*

Porsi fleta e Ejllit të Zotit
Po rreh Flamuri i Shqipnisë
E thrret tbijtë e Kastriotit
Me u mbledhë tòk ndër çetë tushtrisë.
Bini Toskë, ju bini Gegë,
Si dy rrfé, që shkojnë tue djegë!
A ngadhnjyes a tgjithë Dëshmorë,
Trima mbrendë! Me dorë, me dorë!....


*NJË GJAMË DESPRIMI*

Me parzmet tona nata thershmit mota,
Mburojë iu bamë Evropës, pa dijtë shka asht tuta
Atbotë kur pallën Skanderbeg Kastriota
Sillte si rrfeja, e përmbi shtroje te buta
Dridhej një Sulltan, që aso here
Bante mu dridhë botën mbarë prej mnere.
Po, na tue dredhun si dragoj çelikun,
Shtegun me kurma shqiptarësh ia zumë
Tartarit, e prej Evrope larg rrezikun
Për disa kohë e mbajtëm, e poshtnuem,
Por kurrë Evropa në ndihmë një ushtar sna nisi,
Kurr punët mbas fjalëve që na dha sujdisi.

........

E mallkue kjoftë Evropa! Atë e vraftë Zoti,
E shoftë me fise, popuj e qytete
Edhe premtoftë që dersa tendet moti,
Kurrë lufta mos iu daftë për tokë e dete.
Selitë e saj grimë me grimë u thejshin,
Me gjak tpopujve tvet sunduest iu ushqejshin!
Pse krahët pa dhimbë Shqipnisë me ia thye
E prej Lirie me ia ndalun hovin?
Gopsia e kujt nMalsi ka mujtë mushqye?
Po a Hoti e Gruda mund ta mbajnë Moskovin?
Nuk duhet jo, që të mëkambet Shqiptaria,
Qé pse po i lshohet Malit tZi Malsia.

........


*ATDHEU*

Në ty mendoj kur agon drita,
Kur bylbyli mallshëm kndon,
Nty mendoj kur soset dita
Terri botën kur e mblon.
Veçse ty të shoh në andërr,
Veçse ty, tkam nmendim,
Ndër tvështira ti mje qandër,
Për ty i lehtë mvjen çdo ndëshkim.


*NGA PUBLICISTIKA E FISHTËS:*

"_Shka ka me dijtë me folë mbi politikë e mbi organizim të një shteti civil një njeri malok, matrahul, që mezi, ndoshta, ka krye dy a tri klasë fillore dhe që djersitet kur i duhet me shkrue emnin e vet. Pse asht edhe tradita shpijake dhe edukata familjare, që shumë kend ndër ta, e ban krejt të neveritshëm dhe ekscentrik. Ky, babën gjaksë, gjyshin katil, stërgjyshin mizuer; rritë me katila, me gjaksë, me mizorë, me intrigantë batakçi, me vagabondë, rrugaçë, me njerëz hasëm të kulturës e të qytetnimit, si mund të mendohet se ka me kenë i zoti me rregullue fatin e një kombi ende primitiv ? Për me sundue një shtet nuk asht mjaft dhelpnia, dredhia, intriga, batakçilleku, rrena, tradhtia. Duhet nderë, dije, urti, burrni, qé se çka duhet. Po, por dija, urtia, ndera, burrnia mësoheshin në shkollë e, madje, me shumë mund e djersë e jo ndër kafeshantana të Evropës e në mejhanë e paçaxhihane të Tiranës, tue luejtë tavëll e bixhoz e tue pi mastikë. Po qe e vërtetë që një grup njerëzish këso dore mund të mëkambin shtete konstitucionale e mund të bajnë të lumtun popuj e fise, atëherë kisha me dashtë me thanë se historia nuk asht mâ "magistra vitae" e se virtyti, dija, burrnia, urtia nuk janë themelet mbi të cilat mbahen shtetet e qytetnueme_".

*** Portreti i nëpunësit të shtetit, që synon vetëm të zhvatë sa ma shumë prej tij, për me sigurue për vete një jetë të qetë e të rahatshme: "_....Ju kryetar këtu, drejtor atje, mbasandej, kur të huejtë na u hoqën deret, Ju sot senator, nesër deputet, mbasnesër ministër, tjetërmbasnesër prefekt, prap ministër, prap deputet: me kësulë në njanin sy, endu-çendu në shpinë të automobilit: tungatjeta! Në të djathtën, selamalekum! Në të majtën; ky hiq kësulën, ai hiq kapelen: zgërdhiju njanit; gërmushju tjetrit - Ministër, madje!..._"

*** Ja si i përshkruan meskinitetet e klikave të atëhershme:
"U shpërnda, pra, parlamenti dhe ish-parlamentarët e Shqipnisë kthyen ndër kafe e mejhane të qyteteve e të fshatrave të veta, ku menjëherë filluen veprimin e vet: kafe,llafe, mastikë, tavëll, bixhoz. -"Jo, unë jam nacionalist. Ata janë "tradhëtorë", të poshtër, të shitur, maskarenj. Une kam shpëtue Shqipninë në ditën ma të ligë. Unë e mbys opozitën. Ahmet Zog e ska! Kam bërë Hukukun në Stamboll; kam Malsinë në dorë; kam Zadrimën me vete; ia kam bâ e kthye opozitës...".

*** Kështu u heq maskën prapaskenave parazgjedhore: "_Ahmet Zogu lëshoi zagarët e vet elektorale në të katër qoshet e Shqipnisë. Tu lëshuen, bre bir sâme, prefekt e nënprefekt, tu shpërvolën kryetarë bashkishë, krahinorë, se-kretarë e tu zgaqën kopista e arkivista...._"

*** Ja si i stigmatizon feudalët e mbrapambetun, që damtonin çështjen kombëtare: "_...Ky asht një analfabet, gjysë idiot, dembel, shumë herë sarahosh, gati gjithmonë kumarxhi, njeri pa fytyrë; pse, sadoqë poligam, prej tij ska guxue vajzë me dalë te dera, djalë me u endë sokakut, nuse me shkue te burri. Mendjemadh, dorështrejtë, qelepirxhi, ky, për një çiflik, për një rybe, ka pështy në Fé e në Atdhe, i ka ra mohit kombësisë së vet, kè, shqiptar tue kenë, e quejti veten "turk"... Ma tepër ka vra njerëz me u pushtue tokën; ka vra bujqit e vet për me u grabitë gjinden e shpisë, për me u marrë bagëtinë, për shêj pushke. Myzeqari prej tij ska guxue me mbajtë armë, me shkue në kal të shalës, me ngreh oxhak mbi pullaz të shpisë..._".

*VLERËSIME PËR FISHTËN DHE VEPRËN E TIJ*

** "Me të drejtë i kanë thanë Fishtës Tirteu i Shqipnisë, se, sikurse ai me elegjitë e tij ndezi zemrat e spartanëve, njashtu edhe epopeja e "Lahutës", odet dhe elegjitë e "Mrizit të Zanave" e të poezive të tjera, kanë mbjellë në zemër të djelmnisë sonë dashurinë e pamasë për truallin e të parëve dhe për gjuhën amëtare. Njikëto dy ideale: atdhedashtnia dhe ruajtja e gjuhës si dritën e synit, lavrimi dhe përparimi i saj kanë qenë polet, rreth të cilave shtrihej gjithë vepra e çmueshme e Fishtës".

Prof. Aleksander *Xhuvani
*

** "Fishta është "shkëmb i tokës dhe shkëmbi i shpirtit shqiptar".

"Gjithë vepra poetike e shoqërore e At Gjergj Fishtës u pat zhvilluar rreth postulatit fetar dhe kombëtar. Me të vërtetë, ku ka ide dhe ndjenjë më të madhe, më të denjë për të derdhur dhe kënduar në art, se sa ideja e Zotit, ideja e Atdheut!"

Lasgush *Poradeci*


** "At Gjergji ka qenë për ne, deri ditën që mbylli sytë, patriarku i letrave shqiptare e poeti ma i madh i vendit tonë."

Kostaq *Cipo*


** Kot përpiqën grekët e sotëm të gjejnë në letërsinë e tyre një vepër më të plotësuar se "Lahuta".

Faik *Konica*


** Fishta "Poeti i Madh i popullit të shquar shqiptar".

Gabriele *dAnunzio*


** "Patër Fishta njihët si poeti më popullor i shqiptarëve, si poeti më i përzemërt i këtij populli... Si këte kemi edhe një të madh tjetër: Rabindranath Tagora."

Erwin *Stranik
*

** "I rrënjosur krejtësisht në popullin e vet, Fishta ka dashur të përgjonte si flasin burrat e gratë e maleve. Ka marrë prej tyre mënyrat e nëmëve, të mallkimeve e të urimeve dhe çdo gjë e ka shkrirë me mjeshtri në poezitë e veta".

..."Koha e ardhshme ka me dijtë me çmue edhe ma mirë randësinë e këtij njeriut, sidomos kur vjershat e tij të jenë përkthye ndër gjuhe ma të përhapuna."

Prof. Dr. Maximilian *Lambertz*



** "Shqipnia qe ideali i tij, për te punoi, për te vuejti e me emnin e saj në gojë dha frymën e fundit."

Prof. Karl *Gurakuqi*


** "Patër Fishta...me veprat e tij në poezi e në prozë arriti të kurorëzohej me dafinë si më i madhi poet kombëtar, ai është tharmi i poezisë popullore shqiptare dhe më i kulluari shkrimtar i Arbërisë."

Anton *Baldacci*


** "Një ndër gurrat e trajtimit të tij (të Fishtës) letrar kjenë jo vetëm klasikët e letërsisë greke, latine, franceze e sllave, por edhe klasikët gjermanë, spanjolë e anglezë..."

At Pal *Dodaj*


"....prodhimi poetik e letrar i Fishtës, prodhimi i pasun, i ndryshëm, origjinal, i frymëzuem prej botës fizike e morale të Atdheut.


....çmohet edhe si prozatuer elegant: sidomos në prozën politike e polemike asht i gjallë, i kjartë e shumë i rrebët."

Prof. Kol *Kamsi*


"Poemi epik "Lahuta e Malsisë" asht një vade mecum i çdo atdhetari."

Don Kolec *Prennushi
*

** "Lahuta e Malsisë" mund të qëndrojë përkrah veprave poetike më të shquara të popujve të tjerë."

M. A. Freün *von Godin* _(albanologe gjermane)_



** "Tingulli i lirës së tij (Fishtës) gjithmonë i gjallë, ka për të vazhdue të mbajë në kambë kombësinë e gjuhën tonë."

Prof. Filip *Fishta*


** "Pas vdekjes Fishta...nisi të jetojë ma me gjallni në shpirtin e në zemrën e kombit: u përjetsua nga Kombi që ai përjetësoi në vepra të pavdekshme."

At Viktor *Volaj*


** "Kam ardhur të gjej letrarin shqiptar dhe gëzohem se gjeta oratorin, filozofin e pedagogun."

Një _shkrimtar francez_, pas takimit me Fishtën.


** "At Gjergj Fishta nëpër ma të mëdhatë qytete të botës, përpara mija e mija poetësh, njerëzish të naltë, shkencëtarësh, diti me qitë në pah e me naltsue vetitë ma të rralla të kombit shqiptar, historinë lumniplote e traditat shekullore të tij."

Nush *Topalli*


** "At Fishta asht e duhet të mbetet poeti i forcës, i njaj force primordiale e kaotike. Përshkrimet e tij kanë gjithmonë një ngjyrë apokaliptike, e ndër to, një frymë misterioze përplas njerëz e sende."

Prof. Pashko *Gjeçi*


** "Mbreti i poetëve shqiptarë, Patër Gjergji qe i pari që vuri në shkollë gjuhën shqipe dhe mbrojti me trimëri të drejtat e Kombit tonë në çdo konferencë ndërkombëtare dhe është i pari që me vepren e vet poetike i fali shqiptarit epopenë, historinë e përpjekjeve të tij për liri.

...At Fishta...nuk jetoi në "kështjellen e fildishtë", por u hodh me entuziazëm djaloshar nga një mision në tjetrin për të mirën e kulturës e të racës shqiptare...

Fishtën, me temperament thjesht klasik nuk do ta frymëzonte asgjë me parë se Atdheu. Gati krejt vepra e tij i është kushtuar Atdheut."

Lefter *Dilo*


** "Fishta, tue kuptue mirë randësinë që ka bashkimi, edhe si plotësim në mungesën e fuqive, deshi tu vinte breznive ma të lashta bashkimin si veti të trashegueme, megjithëse jo aq të spikatun, me të cilin të parët tonë përballuen çdo rasë e peripeci."

At Konrrad *Gjolaj*


** "Fishta është "një nga ata njerëz të rrallë që duken në qiellin e një kombi e lënë pas vetes një dritë, që ngroh zemrat e brezave të shumë shekujve."

Terenc *Toçi*


** "Fishta mori prej popullit gjithçka që gjet të hijshëm, të madhnueshëm e të fuqishëm, e porsi një piktor i zoti, e shndrroi në shpirtin e vet, tue e riprodhue në një mënyre e cila asht vetëm e tija, prandej, origjinale."

At Anton *Harapi*


** "Lahuta asht një pinakotekë e artit kombëtar, ku poeti pikturon gjallë tipat, personat, skenarët e kostumet; një depozitë motivesh kombëtare u lihet piktorëve shqiptarë."

** "...At Fishta, ky gjeni me rrënjë në tokën amëtare të popullit shqiptar, që për shkak të njohjes së thellë që kishte mbi letërsinë klasike dhe mbi jetën e sotme shpirtërore të kombeve të Evropës u ngjit deri në majat më të larta të kulturës."

Prof. Dr. Norbert *Jokl*


** "...me At Gjergj Fishtën gjuha shqipe u rrit, u madhnue, u ba zojë. Me At Gjergjin, kryetar në Kongresin e Manastirit u caktue njëherë e përgjithmonë një alfabet i vetëm për mbarë Shqipninë, vendim ky me dobi që nuk numrohen. Me At Gjergjin zuni fill shkolla me shqipen gjuhë mësimi....

Stili i At Gjergjit, stil burrash e krejt shqiptar, të ushton hijshëm e fuqishëm në të njëjtën kohë. Sado që studimet e veta i bani të gjitha në gjuhë të huaja, sado që zotnonte ma së miri italishtën, frengjishtën, slavishtën e latinishtën, shkrimeve të tij kaq u vjen era shqip, sa me tu dukë se nuk ka ditë veç gjuhën e vet. Poezinë e tij e shijon jo vetëm njeriu me shkollë, por edhe i pashkolli."

At Mark *Harapi S.J.*

----------


## NoName

*At Gjergj Fishta gjeniu pa varr* 

Mergim *Korça* 
Michigan - U.S.A 


Shekulli i XIX-te po u avitej grahmave te fundit. Luftrat qe i paten shtrire tentakulat e tyre rrembyeshem mbi Ballkan e qene afruar deri ne Viene me qellim paranojak pushtimin e gjithe Europes, ia thithen nga trupi Perandorise Osmane gjithe gjakun dhe energjine e saj. Kesisoj truri dhe trupi i perandorise dikur te perbindeshme u plandosen per toke e bashke me to u thane edhe tentakulat e saj rrenimtare ! 

Ngjarjet sa vinte e rrokulliseshin shpejte. Ushtria turke u thye perfundimisht ne Plevna dhe Rusia e detyroi Turqine ta firmoste traktatin e Shen Stefanit. Si humbese, Turqise iu desh tua njihte, veç Bullgarise se madhe me gjithe Maqedoní edhe autonomine Bosnjes e Herzegovines. 

Nga ana tjeter Greqia, per fitimin e pavaresise te se ciles gure themeli qene bere trimat arvanitas gjysem shekulli me pare, mbasi e hodhi lumin u bashkua asokohe me tufen e çakenjeve sllave qe orvateshin te rrembenin sa me shume toka historikisht te banuara nga shqiptaret. 

Pikerisht, ne keto kohe te turbullta, Kombit Shqiptar i dilte nje mbrojtes i denje, Pater Gjergji Fishta. 

Jeta e tij u shtri mbi kapercyellin e veshtire te dy shekujve. 

Kombi yne, duke e pase ruajtur ne shekuj vitalitetin e tij, kish mbijetuar. Jetonte vertete, por jo i inkuadruar ne ate strukture shoqerore-ekonomike qe quhet shtet. Ky koncept, abstrakt per shumekend, madje deri edhe per mendjet e ndritura shqiptare te asaj kohe, ishte ende i pakristalizuar. Disa rilindas e perfytyronin shqiptarin ne suazen e nje protektorati. Te tjere e mendonin kombin tone te bashkuar ne nje kanton. Pikerisht ne keto rrethana tejet vendimtare per kombin tone, kur e ardhmja e tij ish e rrethuar nga nje mjegullnaje krejtesisht e turbullte edhe kur Bismarcku Shqiperine e shihte si  nje shprehje gjeografike  duke shtuar edhe  ... shqiptaret as gjuhe te tyre te shkruar nuk kane  , Pater Gjergji, duke i peshuar edhe drejtepeshuar te gjithe keta faktore, u be njeri nga nismetaret e Kongresit te Manastirit. Ai e kuptoi drejte se Turqit e Rinj donin perkrahje e prandaj ata, me Hyrrijetin, lejuan per here te pare mesimin e gjuhes shqipe si gjuhe te dyte ne shkollat fillore si edhe ruzhdijet, ( por shqipe e shkruar me shkronja arabe ). Tek personi i tij u nderthuren madheshtíja e tij parashikuese me patriotizmin e mirefillte. Ai e shihte qarte se nuk kishte si te bashkohej kombi yne ne nje shtet te mirefillte kur gjuha e tij shqipe te shkruhej me kirilicat e Kirilit apo me krrabat osmane qe per me se 500 vjet u kishin ngecur ne fyt shqiptareve ! Zgjedhja e tij si Kryetar i Komisíse se Alfabetit Shqip flet qarte per ndikimin e madh bindes qe ai pati nder pjesemarresit e Kongresit. Pra, Pater Gjergji, lojti rol kryesor duke u bere pjese e rendesishme e asaj kryeure qe lidhi Rilindjen tone Kombetare me Pavaresine e Shqiperise, ne ate kapercyell shekujsh ! 

Lidhur me autoritetin e padiskutueshem patriotik te At Gjergjit, ia vlen qe ne kete kontekst, duke iu referuar pikerisht viteve kur shkrimi i shqipes me germa latine u be nje realitet, te sjell edhe nje kujtim timin personal qe mbrese te pashlyeshme ka lene tek une. Ishte viti 1954. Kishim vajtur se bashku me nenen ti benim nje vizite Hafez Ali Korçes. Ne bisede e siper fillon Hafez Aliu dhe na flet se çfatkeqesi kombetare ishte perndjekja e dhuneshme qe regjimi komunist po i bente Klerit Katolik te cilit ia kositi kokat me te vyera te tijat. Permendi shume syresh si Dom Ndré Zadêjen, At Vinçens Prendushin dhe te tjere. E pastaj, mbas nje pushimi te shkurter, mori fryme dhe shtoi ( pak a shume tekstualisht ) :   keta, ( komunistet ), nuk kane as fé dhe as atdhé. Te kish qene gjalle Pater Gjergji, as para tij nuk do te stepeshin e do ta perdhosnin e ta zhduknin.  Çperbindesha qe jane  Pastaj heshti. E pashe se u perlot e nuk fliste dot. Mbas nje pushimi shtoi :  E kam dashur dhe respektuar pa kufi per vlerat e tija te pashtereshme si edhe per atdhetarizmin e tij  Me kembenguljen e tij gjuha jone e lashte gjeti sintetizim te shkruar  Nuk kam si ta harroj me sa dashuri me perqafoi dhe me pergezoi, ( kur qeme takuar shume vite me vone ), qe ne demonstraten e madhe te Korçes me 1910 kunder shkruarjes se gjuhes shqipe me shkronja arabe, une bekova shkronjat latine te abecese shqipe te Kongresit Manastirit dhe thashe edhe nje lutje per to  

Edhe sikur aktiviteti patriotik i Pater Gjergjit te qe ndalur ne nentorin e 1908-es, aq sa kish bere Ai per kombin e Tij deri atehere, mjaft do te ishte qe emri i Tij te shkruhej me germa te arta. 

Gjuha shqipe vojt kah perendimi, kish thirrur atebote Pater Gjergji  dhe kish pasur te drejte sepse me vepren e Tij realizoi aspiratat mbareshqiptare, realizoi edhe endrren e Naimit te madh qe kerkonte diellin qe lind andej nga perendon. 

Por per Te nuk kish te ndalur perkushtimi atdhetar. 

Me 1913-en, ne shenje revolte kundra Fuqive Nderkombetare qe e mbanin te pushtuar Shkodren, Pater Gjergji do te ngrinte Flamurin Shqiptar ne Kishen e Gjuhadolit. E, ne shenje vellazerimi dhe solidarizimi mes muslimaneve dhe katolikeve, do te lidhte me nje banderolle dritash Kishen me minaren e Xhamise se Fushe Çeles. Çuan atehere qeveritaret e huaj dergaten e tyre qe mes kercenimesh frikesuese urdheruan uljen e flamurit por Frati trim me ironine e Tij te guximeshme u tha : Flamuri jone e ka per ndére te gjuhet prej topash thuej. 

Me 1919 e shohim delegat ne mbrojtje te çeshtjes sone kombetare, se bashku me Imzot Bumçin, ne Konferencen e Paqes ne Paris. Dhe çeshte per tu theksuar, jo rastesisht Kryeministri i Qeverise se Durresit Turhan Pashai vendosi te largohej vullnetarisht nga kryesimi i delegacionit ne konferencen e njohur si Konferenca e Versailles.   Eshte me e udhes qe para Kancelerive Europiane te paraqitet nje Prelat Katolik se sa nje ish ambasador i Turqise se vjeter ne Shen Peterburg. 

Ne vazhdim, mbas zgjedhjeve te 6 qershorit 1921, deputete te Shkodres ne Parlamentin Shqiptar zgjidhen Pater Gjergj Fishta si edhe Dom Ndré Mjeda e bile Pater Gjergji zgjidhet edhe nenkryetar i Parlamentit Shqiptar. Me kete rast eshte mjaft domethenese fjala e analistit te holle politik, sekretarit te Ambasades Hungareze ne Rome, thene Pater Pal Dodes  Ju keni disa deputete ne Parlament qe do te lenin ndere edhe ne Oden e Komuneve te Londres. 

Ne tetor te vitit 1921 At Gjergji Shkolles Françeskane i shtoi edhe pese klasa dhe e quejti Gjimnazi Illyricum, berthama e te cilit qe shkolla fretnore e themeluar qe me 1861, i se ciles shkolle Pater Gjergjit qe me 1902 ishte drejtor dhe me çrast ai futi si gjuhe shkollore shqipen duke e kaluar gjuhen italishte si gjuhe te huaj te dyte. 

Marr shkas ketu te kujtoj edhe nje ndodhí personale. 

Tek Imzot Luigj Bumçi, Ipeshkvi i Lezhes i cili banonte ne Kallmet, kam shkuar me 1943 me tim ate te cilin ai e kishte ftuar te kalonin nje dite se bashku. Biseda ndermjet Imzot Bumçit dhe tim eti, me se shumti, u zhvillua rreth Pater Gjergjit dhe vepres se Tij. Ne pasdreke vone, para se te largoheshim, Imzot Bumçi drejtohet nga biblioteka e tij shume e pasur dhe nxjerr Lahuten e Malsise, merr penen dhe si e ngjyen ne boje me ngadale duke u menduar, shkruan kete autograf i cili gjate viteve, sa here e lexoja, aq me shume me prekte :  Ket dhurate tvyeme, i dashtun Xhevat, e kishe tager me ta pase dhâne vete Pader Gjergji qi italishten e hoqi prej nji shkolle e ty per hjekje qi bâne tgjuhes italiane prej tâne shkollave fillore tShqypnise . 

Ne vazhdim, Pater Gjergjin e shohim te ftuar mes poeteve me te shquar te botes me 1922 ne New York. 

E shohim gjithashtu si kandidati i pare shqiptar i propozuar per çmimin Nobel ! 

Gjate udhetimit transoqeanik Ai shkruan edhe kengen Lugati ku Mehmet Ali Pasha i shfaqet si lugat Krajl Nikolles dhe e nxit  me djege e lá ngjak Plave, Gusí e Malsí. 

Dhe pater Gjergji, pergjate asaj hullije, e mbyll kengen me vargjet e bukura dhe domethenese : 

 I hupte Zoti pernjimend, 
Knjaz Nikolle edhe gjithkênd, 
Qi mendon e shorton zí 
Per te bukren kete Shqipní ! 

E gjejme Pater Gjergjin flamurtar te çeshtjes shqiptare me 1930 ne Konferencen Ballkanike te Athines e fill mbas saj gjate vitit 1931 ne konferencen e Stambollit. Me 1932 vete ne Bukuresht ku me pathos te larte mbron serish çeshtjen shqiptare. Dhe nuk duhet harruar se udhetimet atehere nuk beheshin me avjone Boeing por zgjasnin me jave te tera dhe angazhonin edhe lodhje jo te paperfilleshme fizike. 

Kudo qe vente Pater Gjergji nje idé fikse kish : Te propagandonte per çeshtjen tone kombetare si edhe ta rriste rrethin e miqve te Shqiperise. Sa i takon pjeses se dyte te ketij pohimi, pikerisht lidhur me rritjen e rrethit te miqve te Shqiperise, ai i qemtonte me kujdes te veçante dhe i perzgjidhte mire keta te fundit. Pra, strategjia e tij ishte te siguronte mbeshtetjen e shteteve, popujt e te cileve kishin pase lidhje te lashta e tradicionale miqesije me popullin tone. Kurse taktika e tij mbeshtetej ne afrimin me njerez qe kishin ndikim ndaj aparatit shtetror te tyre qe sa me efektivisht ti sherbehej çeshtjes sone kombetare ! Dhe rezultatet pozitive jo qe nuk munguan por u bene edhe shume te prekeshme. 

Albanologu Maksimiljan Lambertzi, njeri nga tre personalitetet gjermane ne fushe te albanologjise, jo rastesisht e perkthen Lahuten ne gjermanisht duke e quajtur autorin e saj Homer shqiptar dhe vepren e tij Iliade shqiptare. Ai e sintetizon vepren e Fishtes si vijon : 

  Lahuta e Malsise e Gjergj Fishtes, jo vetem qe ka rândesi ne pikepamje artistike, por ajo, porsi vêna e mire qe sa mâ shume vjet kalojne aq mâ vlere merr, tue qene se ajo âsht pasqyra , magazina e kopja besnike e jetes, e shpirtit, e deshirave e perpjekjeve, e luftes dhe e vdekjes se shqiptareve : me nji fjale, Lahuta âsht shprehja mâ e kjarta e dokeve te fshatareve, banore te Maleve te Veriut. E prejse doket e lashta te fiseve malore jane gjykue te zhduken nga tallazet e forta te civilizimit, lexuesi, letrari, folkloristi, juristi e historiani i neserm kane per tia dijte per nder ne dhete a qindvjetet e ardhshem Poetit i cili ne Lahute te Malsise na la nji ritrat (portret) te shqiptarit, te pershkruem nga goja e deshmitareve njikohsore, ashtu si keta e gjeten ne agimin e shekullit te XX-te, me ate ndryshim te vogel qe shqiptari pesoi çprej koheve te largeta te iliro  thrakeve . 

Duke e lene me nje ane kompetencen dhe autoritetin e Lambertz-it, rendesi te jashtezakoneshme merr ky pohim i tij edhe per vete kushtet konkrete ne te cilat behet, duke dale nga nje katheder universitare e nje shteti te diktatures proletare nderkohe qe ne atdhene e Tij Fishta anatemohej. 

Pater Gjergji, me perpjekjet e tija ne drejtim te sensibilizimit te opinionit nderkombetar rreth faktit se ishte i qenesishem nje komb dhe nje popull autokton shqiptar i vendosur ne trojet e tija Iliro  Thrakase, futi ne valle edhe personalitetin tjeter te permasave nderkombetare, Albanologun tjeter te shquar, Prof. Norbert Jocklin. Po zgjedh nje prej thenjeve te tija me te cilen portretizohet vepra e At Gjergj Fishtes : 

 Fishta, shikjue nate kênen e vet, pa dyshim âsht krejtesisht romantik. Rrâjisja e tij mbi kombsín, zgjedhja e lândes, fuqija, gjallnija e nderimi i shprehjevet te tija, sidomos trajta e permbajtjes se vepres se tij kryesore Lahuta e Malcís  me mbishkrimin terhjekes te dokeve e te zakoneve kombetare e bâjne dishmí mjaft kjartas ... Fishta, kjo zhení e rrânjosun ne token amtare te popullit shqiptar, qi per shkak te njohjes se kethelle te tij mbi literaturen e popujve klasike e mbi jeten shpirtnore te kombeve te tashme te Evropes, u kap ne maje mâ te naltat te mâ te haptes kulture. 

Gjithashtu arbereshin albanolog dhe njeriun me rreth te gjere ndikimi ne Itali, Gaetano Petrotta, Fishta e kishte bere aq per vete sa qe ai shprehej : 

 Fishta eshte nder te paret e nder me te medhenj atdhetare, te cilet ne kohe me te veshtira bene çmos per ta mbajtur gjalle levizjen kombetare kunder dhunes barbare te qeverise turke, kunder lakmise dhelperake serbe dhe kunder propagandes greke. Kudo qe shtrohej çeshtja e Shqiperise, At Fishta gjendej aty prane e, ku me vepra e ku me shkrime, sidomos me poezine e tij te gjalle, zgjonte nga gjumi me te plogeshtit dhe mbante gjalle gjithmone shpresen e ardhmerise . 

Ne vijim te kesaj brazde konsideratash e percaktimesh lidhur me vepren e Fishtes kundruar nga kendveshtrimi patriotik e kombetar, nuk mund te lihen ne heshtje pa u permendur pohimet e personaliteteve shkencore shqiptare banues ne Jugosllavi se : 

Lahuta e Malcis eshte enciklopedí e kombit  ( Rexhep Qosja ), ose  shqiptaret ne Jugosllavi, duke e mesuar permendesh Lahuten e Malcis, pervetesuan arsimin kombetar kur ky mungonte  ( Zekerja Cana ). 

Kurse nje nga personalitetet, pa asnje medyshje, madhore te kultures shqiptare, Prof. Eqrem Çabej, i cili per vete natyren e tij tejet te matur e te drejtpeshuar si hulumtues edhe studjues qe ishte, vepren e At Gjergjit e percakton keshtu : 

 Fishta qe nga ato natyra, te cilat ngrihen e rriten dalengadale prej qarkut te tyre  dhe bash nga kjo rrenjosje te trualli i vet ai u be ne nje tjeter kuptim, me teper se sa Naim Frasheri, poeti kombetar i Shqiperise. 

Te vazhdoj duke cituar çeshte thene ne drejtim vleresimi madhor patriotik per Pater Gjergjin, e ndjej se do ti kalonte mbase kufijt e durimit qofte te ndigjuesit apo edhe te lexuesit. Por besoj se vete autoriteti i personaliteteve qe do te citoj si edhe stili i tyre i perkryer  mbase me nxjerrin te pafajshem : 

Prof. Ernest Koliqi, vrojtuesi i holle dhe stilisti i perkryer, mbase me eleganti ne gjinine e tij, shprehej : 

  Lexoni nji varg te Lahutes se Malcis. Vênja veshin kumbimit te tij. Vereni vendosjen e fjaleve ne fjali. Menjihere ju rremben magjia e tingullit te posaçem te gjuhes sone, te gjuhes qi mesuem ne prêhen te nânes dhe ka shijen e qumeshtit amtar. Ndigjojme ne teterrokshat e Fishtes jéhin e zanave te tokes shqiptare  asnji si Fishta nuk zgjon e ngacmon mbrenda nesh tharmet cilesuese qi ndryn ne vetvete mysteri jetik i gjakut arbnuer. 

Ndersa liriku, enderrimtari, hyjnori dhe i hajthmi si ai, Lasgush Poradeci, e quan Fishten : 

  vazhdimtar ne vallen e Kombit, Frymetar i fjales, i cili solli dhuraten e vet ne Adhurimtaren e Atdheutshpirt, Mendimin e Parathenesve te Shqipes  shkemb i shpirtit dhe shkemb i tokes shqiptare. 

E tashti, ne vijim te kronologjise se viteve, vijme edhe tek dy vitet e fundit te jetes se Pater Gjergjit. 

Mbi Europe dendesoheshin rete e zeza te stuhíse se II-te botrore. 
Italia ushtarakisht e pushtoi Shqiperine. 
Flamuri u tjetersua dhe italishtja futet si gjuhe ne shkollat fillore. 
Filloi te zieje ndjenja e revoltes kombetare. 
Armiku italian, i vetedijshem per kete, desh ta kape demin nga briret. 

Cili qe ai qe per dhjetvjeçare te tere spikaste si frymezues i ndjenjes kombetare duke u kenduar bemave heroike te te pareve tane ? 

Si tkshtêne, si muhamedan, 
Shqypnine sbashkut tgjith e kan, 
E prandej tgjith do tqindrojme, 
Do tqindrojme do tluftojme, 
Kem mu bâ kortare-kortare, 
Priften, freten, hoxhallare 

Per Shqypní ! 

Cili qe ai qe, ndonese i veshur me zhgunin e Shen Françeskut te Assisit, anatemonte per hir te Atdheut pa u druajtur se po bente sakrilegj dhe shprehte revolten e tij me vargje fuqije prometeiane : 

O Perendi a ndjeve, 
tradhtaret na lane pa Atdhé. 
E Ti rrin e gjuen me rrfé, 
lisat nper male kot ! 

Cili qe ai qe atdhedashurine e shtynte deri ne vetflijim ? 

Qe mue tek mkeni, merrni e mbâni flí, 
Per shqyptarí, me shue çdo mní mizore. 
Oh ! Edhe pa mue Shqypnija kjofte e rrnofte, 
E nami i saje per jete u trashigofte ! 

Pikerisht Ai duhej mikluar e pastaj tulatur. 

Dhe hapin e pare qeveria fashiste italiane e beri : I akordoi Pater Gjergj Fishtes, Provincialit te Françeskaneve te Shkodres, me dekret mbretnor, nje nga dekoratat me te larta qe akordonte fashizmi italian. 

Por pergjigja e Titanit qe e papritur, qe e prere : E refuzoi dekretin mbretnor duke u shprehur :  Kjo dekorate nuk âsht per mue ! 

Kesisoj Ai i dha udhe tufanit kombetar me thirrjen fuqiplote : Shperthé ! 

Dhe arrijme keshtu tek ngjarja e parafundit madhore e jetes se Tij, Pater Gjergji anetar i Akademise se Shkencave te Italise. 

Akademia Italiane perbehej nga personalitetet me te shquara te kohes, nje pjese e te cileve edhe laureate te çmimit Nobel. Pater Gjergjin e njihnin te gjithe akademiket si njerez te kultures botrore qe ishin. E njihnin kryesisht si humanist te shquar, e njihnin per kulturen e tij te pa ane e fund, e njihnin si gjuhetar e si ballkanolog te shquar, e njihnin edhe per vleresimin e rralle qe i ishte bere ne fushen e vargezimit si Homeri i Ri i perkthyer ne shume gjuhe te botes. 

E njihnin natyrisht edhe per dekoratat e titujt qe i ishin akorduar : Nga Austria Ritterkreuz me 1912, ose nga Turqia Mearif po me 1912, nga Vatikani Medaglia al Merito me 1925, nga Greqia Phoenix me 1931, etj. etj., e pse jo, e njihnin edhe si kandidat i propozuar per çmimin Nobel ! E si pasoje, kur Pater Gjergji e refuzoi dekoraten e larte te qeverise fashiste italiane, akademiket e Italise u tranden. E njihnin ata per te gjitha çu thane me lart, por nuk e njihnin per madheshtíne e karakterit te Tij ! Atebote akademiket e Italise, si anetare te nje institucioni te pavarur kulturo-shkencor qe ishin, njezeri e propozuan Pater Gjergj Fishten si anetar te Akademise Italiane. ( Per ta biseduar me At Gjergjin paraprakisht mendimin e Akademise Italiane, qe ngarkuar Prof. Agostino Gemelli frat dhe akademik, mik i ngushte i Fishtes ). 

Me kete veprim Akademia e shperfilli si edhe e shpotiti qeverine italiane, duke ia rritur skajshmerisht prestigjin Pater Gjergjit e bashke me te edhe Shqiperise. Akademia Italiane, nga ana e saj, zaret i kish hedhur. 

Pritej pergjigja e Fishtes. 

Hapin tjeter te priftit krenar e priste me padurim Akademia e Italise, por e priste me kureshtje edhe inat akoma me te shtuar qeveria fashiste, gjoja e pa interesuar,. 

Vonoi pergjigja, po me ne fund erdhi : 

Pater Gjergji e kish per nder propozimin qe i behej dhe falenderonte gjithe anetaret e Akademise per vleresimin qe i benin ! 

Ne konferencen e pare solemne si akademik ne Kinema Rozafat, per ta pozicionuar veten e Tij boterisht, duke folur per dukurine e ngjashme ndermjet pushtimit romak te Ilirise me pushtimin fashist te Shqiperise guxoi e tha : 

  rezistenca qe romaket hasen nder fiset dhe mbreterite ilire te gjitha ndodhen sepse iliret e pane menjehere se trupat romake po sillnin roberine ne vend te lirise  

Dhe tashti i erdhi radha te permendim nje date, 30 dhjetorin e vitit te larget tashme 1940. Me kete date lidhet ngjarja e fundit madhore e jetes se Pater Gjergji Fishtes, vdekja e Tij. 

Ate te hene te acarte dimri Ai sfoli me. 

Percjellja mortore qe i beri Shkodra si edhe dhimbja e madhe qe ndjeu e gjithe Shqiperia per te duan nje pershkrim te veçante. E gjithashtu i veçante i takon pershkrimi edhe Ceremonise se Meshes Mortore qe atebote organizoi Akademia Italiane, ku kori drejtohej nga akademiku Mjeshter Perosi dhe akademiku tjeter, kompozitori i famshem Mascagni u shpreh : 

 ne Vizione tLumnueshme e gezueme Zotin nekstaze me shpirtin e kolegut tone te dashtun At Gjergj Fishta ! 

At Gjergji nuk kish si ti kendonte me se dashures se tij, Shqiperise, e as nuk kish me si ti thurte vargje lirizmi te pashoq gjuhes shqipe ! Megjithate Ai vazhdonte e jetonte nepermjet vepres se tij. Ne gjithe shkollat e Shqiperise vargjet e Tija mesoheshin permendesh. Ai, qe gjithe afshet e zemres se Tij ia drejtoi Atdheut edhe gjuhes shqipe, si prift qe ish, u kendoi ketyre te dyjave si askush tjeter dhe rinia veç frymezim atdhetar gjente ne ta. 

Veç kater vjet mbas vdekjes se Poetit filluan te behen realitet parashikimet dhe thenjet e Tija profetike. Dekada te shkuara ai shkroi se : 

 Shka tlâjne kta kater ujq, 
Qe i kercnohen shoqishojt, 
Thone do tdale nji djall i kuq, 
Qe fort rrepte do tja njise thojt ! 

Pra, ate qe do te linin kater ujqit, ku me mbeturinat e trojeve shqiptare u krijua Shteti Shqiptar, do te vinte djalli i kuq qe pa shpirt do tia zhyste kthetrat ! 

E qe nga ajo dite e djallit te kuq, ndaj figures si edhe vepres Poetit veç mllef e balte u hodh. Ato kohe te para guxoi e na pohoi ne klase Prof. Kostaq Cipua, siç e mbaj mend tashme mbas 56 viteve, se   tek vepra e Fishtes shkriheshin ne nje atdhedashuria me mjeshtrine poetike  Ose Prof. Mark Dema, i cili mori guxim nga prishja me Jugosllavine, e duke mos iu shmangur dot tundimit ndonese te rrezikshem, na pohoi ne klase se   ne personin e Fishtes duhej te shihnim nje kollos te vargezimit si edhe nje atdhetár te pashoq ! 

Mirepo keta zera sa vinin e zbeheshin nga trysnia e diktatures. 

Armik te races sllave dhe veprimtar kunder interesave kombetare e anatemuan  druzhet jugosllave  Fishten. 

Si spiun austro-hungar, klerik nacionalist si edhe shkrimtar borgjez shfryne  tovarishet ruse  mbi te. 

Dhe hipokrizia arrinte kulmin kur komunistet shqiptare qe, nacionalizmin shqiptar e kishin zevendesuar me internacionalizmin proletar, donin te provonin se Ai, me gojen e Tij, e kishte pranuar qe nuk ishte e nuk donte te qe shqiptar. Nga nje perle satire ku Ai fliste gjithe sarkazem e dhimbje per fatet e Kombit e Atdheut, ata shkepusnin gjithenje me keqdashje vargjet : 

Ta dije Shqipnija 
E shekulli mbare 
Se mâ mbas sodit 
Nuk jam shqiptar ! 

Edhe sot e kesaj dite gjen te tille dashakeqe qe nuk lexojne e as qe duan te lexojne, ose edhe kur u takon te lexojne nuk kuptojne, por vazhdojne dhe e akuzojne per diçka te tille ! 

Njerezore eshte te gabosh, por kembengulja ne gabim e ben vertet djallezor qendrimin e atyre qe Gjeniun e lane deri edhe pa varr ! 

Po kur fatet e Shqiperise se mjere u lidhen pazgjidhshmerisht, sipas komunisteve, me  tunxet kineze  te perandorise se te barabarteve ne skamje, atebote eshtrat e Mjeshtrit ne Dri u hodhen ! Po si u hodhen e kush urdheroi ? Ish nje fjalim qe programatik e quajten, e me kobzí nuk kish se si te behej per te mjeret shqiptare ! E ish edhe nje nate e thelle shkurti kur u perdhunua varri. 

Nje pale eshtra flakeshin ne Dri per ta asgjesuar. Por si gjithmone, edhe kete radhe gabuan rende . . . Fishten e perjetesuan ! 

E perjetesuan sepse Fishta nuk i perkiste nje kishe, as edhe nje qyteti. Ai ishte i gjithe Shqiperise ! Prandaj Ai nuk mund te mbahej ne vetem nje varr . . . Varri Tij duhej te ishte e gjithe gjatesia e Drinit, e gjithe Shqiperia ! 

Po dhunimin kush e urdheroi ? Si perfaqesues i asaj kategorie qe, kur shkruanin, kryerrjeshtin me germe te vogel e fillonin, dhe me mllefin e trasheguar nga breza te tere genesh injorantesh, Bilal Parrucen caktuan qe urdherin ta jepte ! Ndersa Mjeshtri frat, Fishta i madh, ky gjení qe pa varr e lane, edhe varrshkelesine tij do ta kish falur. Por nuk fal Ai, madje bertet me te madhe e hedh ne Dri ata, indiferentet ndaj Atdheut, tradhetaret ndaj flamurit,vetem ata flak Ai : 

Po : rrnofte Shqypnija ! E porsi krypa nDri 
E porsi krândja e that nnji flakadâ, 
U shofte me are, me fare, me mal e vrri 
Kushdo shqyptar qi sbrohorite me zâ, 
Kushdo shqyptar qi sbrohorite me uzdaje : 
Oh ! Rrnofte Shqypnija ! Rrnofte Flamuri i saj ! 

E kesisoj mbas 23 vitesh harrese te dhuneshme, duke e zhytur gjithmone thelle e me thelle Mjeshtrin ne dhé, vetem gjysma e Via Crucis te kalvarit Fishtian ish pershkuar. 

Pasojne tashti vitet e tjera ku brezi i injoranteve dhe i te shkolluarve te deshtuar u pasurua me shkrimtaret e realizmit socialist. Ata, si lajkatare te diktatorit pseudo-letrar, zvetenohen dhe thelle e me thelle mundohen ta zhysin Zeusin e vargezimit patriotik. Diktatori na ben hero e atdhetar Haxhi Qamilin e ata : ti biem mbare e prape At Gjergj Fishtes se veç te mira kemi. 

Po Pater Gjergji vizionar ne Metamorphosis per ta e per gjithe ata qe pasuan e pasojne edhe sot, pat shkruar : 

Pse nder ne kjo kohe ka ardhe 
Qi nji e zeze me u thirre e bardhe 

. . . 

Qe besa or burra / Nuk dij kah tçaje 
Mbasi do tthirret / Sod derri daje 

Dhe me kulmin e sarkazmes godet me rrufé : 

Nuk kam kund átme (atdhé) / As fis as vlla, 
Fis kam mâ tfortin / E vlla bujarin (pasanikun) 
Per atme barkun, / Per erz kam arin. 


Ironí e fatit. Ate, qe mes perpjekjesh titanike gjuhen shqipe te shkruar e kristalizoi dhe luftoi qe te folmet e Shqiperise se mesme te zyrtarizohej, ate qe shkroi : 

Porsi kânga e zogut tveres, / Qi vallzon nblerim te prillit; 
Porsi i âmbli fllad i eres, / Qi lmon gjit e drandofillit; 
Porsi vala e bregut tdetit, / Porsi gjâma e rrfés zhgjetare, 
Porsi ushtima e njij termetit, / Njashtu âgjûha e jone shqyptare. 

pikerisht ate Gjergj Fishte e dhunuan, e plandosen edhe varrin ia shkatrruan dhe menduan se e futen aq thelle sa per te dalje te mos kish. 

Kujtojme tashti se bashku fjale nga te fundmet te Poetit. 

Mjeshtri po perjetonte çastet e spasme te jetes. E viziton Arqipeshkvi i Shkodres, Imzot Gasper Thaçi, dhe Fishta i thote : 

 Nuk po me vjen keq se po des, mbasi te gjithe atje do te shkojme, por po me vjen e rânde se tâne jeten e kam shkri per te pa nji Shqipni te lire e ne vedi, ndersa sot po e lâ te shkelun prej ushtrive te hueja. 

Lind pyetja : Ku e kemi Pater Gjergjin sot ? Kush ka zemer te ndjeje edhe sy te shohe, Poetin e sheh kaluar, ku dallga e Drinit i eshte bere Gjok (kale) dhe rrymes i bije kundra nga grykederdhja per ne burim, tek therret e na thote : 

Kujdes shkjaun, kujdes grekun, kujdes ata qi harruen atdheun ! 

Po detyra jone cila eshte ? Duke parafrazuar pohimin tejet te goditur te Prof. Plasarit qe :  Mos ti japim Fishtes vendin qe i takon, por ti kthejme historise se letersise ate çka i mungon, do te thoja qe tek panteoni i patrioteve dhe intelektualeve tane me te shquar, te cilin e perfytyroj me trajten e nje kurore te ngjizur nga dy krahe hiperbolash konvergjente asemtotike, ku guret e vyer jane vendosur dy e nga dy deri sa arrijne e bashkohen atje ku vetem nje vend kulmor eshte bosh, atje i takon te vendoset Margaritari Pater Fishte !

----------


## NoName

*At Gjergj Fishta 
(23. X. 1871 - 31. XII. 1940)*




_nga_ Dr. Zef *Mirdita*

*Përmbledhje*

_Fishta është kolos i mendimit dhe letërsisë shqipe, i cili me tërë veprimtarinë e vet - meshtarake, intelektuale, politike dhe letrare - e ka sintetizuar historinë e popullit shqiptar. Ky françeskan ka qenë apostull i atdhetarizmit të sinçertë dhe të pastër, për të cilin shqiptarizmi nuk ka qenë profesion, por një jetë intenzive. Gjatë jetës së frytshme të tij, ai e themeloi Shoqërinë Letrare Bashkimi, ishte drejtor i gjimnazit françeskan në Shkodër, kryetar i Kongresit të Alfabetit, anëtar i Komisisë Letrare Shqiptare, udhëheqës i dërgatave shqiptare në Paris dhe Washington, deputet dhe nënkryetar parlamenti, përfaqësues i Shqipërisë në konferencat ballkanike, MESHTAR dhe LETRAR. Veprimtaria e tij e gjithanshme u shpërblye me dekorata nga Austria, Turqia, Papa Pio XI, Greqia, Urdhëri Françeskan, ndërsa Akademia Italiane e zgjodhi për anëtar. Mirëpo, përderisa të huajt e dekoruan, ndërsa emrin dhe veprat e tij i studiuan në katedrat e tyre albanologjike dhe ballkanologjike, ky vigan, në Shqipëri, gjatë regjimit komunist u ndalua për plotë 50 vjetë. Dhe jo vetëm kaq, por edhe eshtrat ia zhvarrosën dhe ia hudhën në bërllog. Këtë ia bënë atij që Shqipërinë e kishte koncipuar dhe dashur si një atdhe të vërtetë të të gjithë shqiptarëve, pavarësisht nga ndasia religjioze dhe përkatësia regjionale. Atij që gjithnjë e ka theksuar nevojën e unitetit kombëtar dhe vëllazërisë, ide kjo që e përshkon kryeveprën e tij, Lahutën e Malcis. Lajtmotivi i këtij vigani ka qenë: Për Fe dhe Atdhe. Sa i përket vlerës estetiko-letrare të veprës së Fishtës, ajo është e shumëfishtë, qoftë për nga përmbajtja, gjuha, stili, rrjedhshmëria e fjalës, ngrohtësia, ngjyra dhe porosia. Ai me shikimin realistik të vetin nuk e idealizon shqiptarin, por e përshkruan ashtu si është, me të gjitha të metat dhe virtytet, me meritat dhe fajet. Në veprën e tij vërehet edhe nota edukative, sepse ai e qorton shqiptarin që të lirohet nga fatalizmi, pjellë e mentalitetit oriental dhe e udhëzon kah rruga e qytetërimit evropian, ku edhe e ka vendin, gjeografikisht dhe historikisht. Gjithashtu e udhëzon që ti tejkalojë ndasitë regjionale dhe fetare, ndërkaq të përqafojë ndjenjën nacionale, krenarinë dhe vetëbesimin. Satira e tij është karakteristike për një shkodran. Me fjalë tjera, ai me të i ka luftuar pseudointelektualët, pseudoeuropianët, pseudoshqiptarët. Habit fakti i aktualitetit të kësaj satire edhe sot e kësaj dite. Një njeri i tillë pra, është zhvarrosur dhe për plot 50 vjetë është njollosur, përbuzur, përdhosur dhe ndaluar, mirëpo pa sukses. Ai nuk ka mundur të dëbohet nga zemra dhe nga ndjenjat e popullit._

Të flitet për P.Gjergj Fishtën, e sidomos me rastin e përkujtimit të 60 vjetorit të vdekjes së tij, nuk është as lehtë, e nuk është as thjeshtë. Sado që është nderë e madhe, më e madhe është përgjegjësia.
Them kështu, sepse kemi të bëjmë me një kolos të mendimit dhe të letrave shqiptare. Kemi të bëjmë me një figurë madhështore, e cila me tërë veprimtarinë e vet - meshtarake, intelektuale, politike dhe letrare - e ka sintetizuar tërë historinë e popullit shqiptar. Kemi të bëjmë me një apostull të atdhetarizmit të sinçertë dhe të pastër, për të cilin shqiptarizmi nuk ka qenë profesion i çastit apo i rastit, por ka qenë një jetë intenzive, e përshkuar me të gjitha ngjarjet më vendimtare për fatin e kombit shqiptar.
U lind më 23 tetor 1871, në fshatin Fishtë, në Zadrime. Prindërit e pagëzuan me emrin Zef, të cilin sipas rregullës së Urdhërit Françeskan, do ta zëvendësojë me emrin Gjergj.
Mësimet e para i mori nga poeti arbëresh, P.Leonard De Martini. Me të parë zotësinë e e Zefit të vogël, poeti e mori në seminarin françeskan, në Troshan, ku edhe e kreu shkollën e mesme. Më 1886 u nis për në Bosnje, ku, në Sutjeskë, Livno dhe Kreevo, i kreu studimet filozofike dhe teologjike. Aty u njoftua me P.Grga Martiæ-in dhe me Silvije Strahimir Kranjèeviæ-in, të dy këta poetë të mëdhenjë kroatë. Këtij të fundit, madje ia përkushtoi një vjershë të shkruar më 12 dhjetor 1892. Më 1893 kthehet në Shkodër, ku më 1894 shugurohet meshtar.
Brenda një kohe, njëkohësisht e ushtroi detyrën e arsimtarit në Troshan dhe famullitarit në Gomsiqe të Mirditës.
Së bashku me abatin e Mirditës, *Mons.Preng Doçin*, *Don Ndoc Nikën* dhe *P.Pashk Bardhin* e themeloi Shoqërinë Letrare *Bashkimi*.
Më 1902 u emërua drejtor i gjimnazit françeskan në Shkodër. Me ardhjen e tij, gjuha italiane, që ishte gjuhë ligjërimi, u zëvendësua me gjuhën shqipe. Më 1908 është kryetar i Kongresit të Alfabetit, në Monastir (Bitoli i sotëm), në të cilin u vendos që alfabeti latin të merret për alfabet të gjuhës shqipe. Më 1916 është anëtar i Komisisë Letrare Shqiptare, e cila ka pasë për detyrë standardizimin e drejtshkrimit të gjuhës shqipe.
Më 1919 është sekretar gjeneral i dërgatës shqiptare në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris, në krye të së cilës dërgatë ishte ipeshkvi i Lezhës, Mons.Luigj Bumçi. Nga Parisi, në krye të dërgatës shqiptare shkon në Washington, për ta mbrojtur integritetin territorial të Shqipërisë, nga orekset okupuese të serbëve, malaziasve dhe grekëve.
Më 1921 zgjedhet për deputet të grupit të Shkodrës, në Parlamentin e Tiranës, dhe menjëherë zgjedhet nënkryetar i tij dhe kryetar i Komisionit për çështje Financiare.
Ishte përfaqësues i Shqipërisë në konferencat ballkanike: në Athinë(1930), Stamboll(1931), Bukuresht(1932), ndërsa më 1934, ishte delegat i Shqipërisë në New York.
Në periudhën 1935-1938, kryen detyrën e provincialit të Provincës Shqiptare Françeskane.
Për veprimtarinë e tij të gjithanshme ka qenë i dekoruar me dekorata nga Qeveria Austriake me Ritterkreuz(1912), nga Qeveria Turke me Mearf Kl, II. Në vitin 1925, Papa Piu XI e nderon me medalen Al merito, kurse më 1931, Qeveria Greke e dekoron me rendin Phoenix. Më 1939, Urdhëri françeskan e dekoron me titull Lector jubilatus honoris causa, ndërkaq Akademia Italiane e zgjodhi për anëtar të vetin, për çka, përveç insinuatave të tjera, kritikët e pendave enveriane e karakterizojnë si fashist dhe armik të popullit! A nuk është kjo tragjiko-komike!?
Më 31 dhjetor 1940, pushon së rrahuri zemra e këtij vigani të letrave shqiptare, apostullit të unitetit të kombit shqiptar.
Mirëpo, përderisa emri dhe veprat e tija ishin të pranishme në katedrat albanologjike dhe ballkanologjike të Evropës, në Shqipëri, të cilën e deshti me tërë qenien e vet dhe të cilës ia kushtoi vargjet më të bukura, u ndalua për plot 50 vjet. Me ndalimin e veprave të tija u gjymtua gjuha shqipe, të cilës ky poet ia këndoi himnin më të bukur që është shkruar ndonjëherë në gjuhën shqipe:

_Porsi kanga e zogut tveres
Qi vallzon nblerim të Prillit,
Porsi i ambli flladi i erres,
Qi limon gjit e drandafillit,
Porsi vala e bregut tdetit,
Porsi gjâma e rrfés zgjetáre,
Porsi ushtima e nji termetit,
Njashtú â gjuha e jonë shqyptare._1
Për 50 vjet u ndalua të dëgjohet mallkimi i poetit drejtuar atyre që këtë gjuhë shqiptare e përbuzin:

_Prá, mallkue njai bir Shqyptari,
Qi ketë gjuhë të Perendis,
Trashigim, qi na la i Pari,
Trashigim sia len ai fmis,
Edhé atij iu thaftë, po, goja,
Qi e përbuzë ketë gjuhë hyjnore
Qi ngjuhë thuej, kúr sâsht nevoja,
Flet e tveten len mbas dore._2
Për plot 50 vjet u ndalua këndimi i himnit më të bukur që Fishta ia kushtoi Flamurit Kombëtar:

_Porsi fleta e Éjllit tZotit
Po rrehe Flamuri i Shqypnis e
thrret tbijt e Kastrijotit
Me u mbledhë tok nder çetë tushtris._3
Plot 50vjet e akuzuan se bëri përçarje në popull, atë i cili po këtë popull e fton të bashkohet:

_Bini, Toskë, ju, bini Gegë!
Si dý rrfé, qi shkojnë tue djegë!
A ngadhnyesé a tgjith déshmorë!
Trima, mbrendë! Me dorë! Me dorë!_4
Këtë himn, kushtuar Flamurit Kombëtar, poeti e shkroi me rastin e ngritjes së Flamurit, natën e Shna Ndout, më 12 qershor 1913, në kumbonaren e kishës françeskane të Gjuhadolit, përkundër ndalesës së kolonelit De Philipps, sundimtarit të qytetit të Shkodrës.
është e njohur se njerëzit e mëdhenj vdesin në kohë të duhur! Falë Zotit, kjo ndodhi edhe me Pater Gjergj Fishtën. Sepse, po ti kishte pritur njësitë e kuqe të ngarkuara me idetë e internacionalizmit proletar, por edhe antishqiptar, jo vetëm që e kishin masakruar, por as varri nuk iu kishte ditur, siç ka qenë rasti me shumë sivëllezër të tij françeskanë.
Megjithatë, ajo që nuk i ndodhi për së gjalli, e pësoi për së vdekuri. Mënia dhe urrejtja ndaj tij ishte aq e madhe, sa që edhe e zhvarrosën dhe eshtrat ia hodhën në bërllog!
Nuk është kjo hera e parë që mizoria e tillë barbare ushtrohet mbi fatosat e vdekur shqiptarë!
Dihet se turqit e herrshëm e zhvarrosën trupin e Skënderbeut dhe nga kockat e tija, siç shkruan Marin Barleti, bënë hamajli për ushtarë. Po ashtu, turqit e herrshëm e zhvarrosën trupin e Pjetër Bogdanit, argjipeshkvit të Shkupit, nismëtarit të prozës shqipe, dhe eshtrat e tija ua hodhën qejve në sheshin e Prishtinës, aty ku sot ndodhet ndërtesa e Kuvendit të Kosovës.
O kohëra, o zakone të fëlliqta!
Kështu pra u veprua me Pater Fishtën, i cili nuk e deshti Shqipërinë vetëm si emër gjeografik! Ai Shqipërinë e ka koncipuar dhe dashur si një atdhe të vërtetë të të gjithë shqiptarëve, pavarësisht nga ndasia religjioze dhe përkatësia regjionale, që është plagë e rëndë e trashëguar nga okupatori shumëshekullor osmano-turk.
Pikërisht për ta shëruar këtë plagë, poeti thekson nevojën e vëllazërimit, unitetit kombëtar, ide kjo që e përshkon tërë kryeveprën e tij Lahuta e Malcis. Nuk është e rastit që ai këtë ideal dhe mendim të vetin e dëshmon përmes protagonistëve të besimit muhamedan, si Oso Kukës, Ali Pashë Gusisë, Marash Ucit etj. Sepse, siç thotë Ernest Koliqi: Shqipnija (ndërsa unë do të kisha thënë shqiptarizmi) vetëm atëherë mundet mu njehun fatbardhë, kur breznija e ré, tue pasë menden e sterhollueme si mâ i miri perendimuer, ta ket zemren e thjeshtë e bujare si Marash Uci e Oso Kuka.5
Fishta, vërtetë i qorton muhamedanët, me qëllim që njëherë e përgjithmonë ta kuptojnë se feja e kombi nuk janë një, andaj edhe i konsideron për vëllezër. Si të kuptohet ndryshe përgjegjja e Patër Gjonit dhënë Mark Milanit:

_Unë zotni nushtri kam dalë
Jo me Turq, por me Shqyptarë,
Turq a tkshtenë, si janë gjithmarë
Pse si tkshtenë, si muhamedan
Shqypnin sbashkut tgjith e kanë._6
Përgjegjja e tillë për Mark Milanin si edhe për të gjithë ata që mendonin ashtu, ka qenë jo vetëm befasi, por edhe shpullë e rëndë, për shkak se një prift katolik mund ti bëhej ndihmë Turkut, duke i lënë pas dore kryqalitë sllavë dhe bujarin e tyre, që, së fundi, ishte edhe vetë gjysmëshqiptar, siç thotë Pater Gjergji:

_Me kryq ndorë e me kryq nballë,
Turkut ndihmë ti me na i dalë?
E tue njoftë per G o s p o d a r
Knjaz Nikollen, trim bujar,
dér dikú edhe ky Shqyptar!_7
Kështu, derisa Kelmendasit dëgjonin thirrjen e Gusinjanëve myslimanë të sulmuar nga ana e malaziasve, thonin:

_Lpifshin kryet e xjerrshin syt
Ti haj dreqi Turq e Shkje, 8
dhe vazhdonin më tej, pa ndonjë ndjenjë më të thelluar:
se e kemi festen e Bajrakut e
duhet njëherë me shkue në shtëpi ,
e me shtrue petlla e raki._ 9
Mirëpo, Pater Gjoni, në fund të meshës u thotë: Çohi, o bij të Skanderbegut Turq e tKshtenë, mos tu dajë feja!10
Sepse:

_Vllaznit tonë i kem n siklet!_ 11
Këto kushtrime nuk janë vetëm të Pater Gjergj Fishtës, por janë të tërë klerit katolik!
Pater Gjergj Fishta, me një kulturë të gjithanshme e të thellë, dhe pse mos të thuhet, me një kulturë perendimore dhe evropiane, ndonëse i ka qortuar vëllezërit shqiptarë, pavarësisht, muhamedanët apo të krishterët, kurrë nuk ka anuar kah Evropa.
Për të Evropa, nuk ka qenë tjetër, pos një lavire e vyshkur, vërtetë, me emër e krishterë, por me vepra e pa Tenzonë.

_Uh! Evropë, ti kurva e motit
Qi i rae mohit besës së Zotit
Po á ky a sheji i gjytetnis
Me da token e Shqypnis
Per me mbajt klysht e Rusis?_12
Sdo mend se Fishta ka qenë i vetëdijshëm se feja e të huajit e ka bërë të vetën në trungun e kombit shqiptar. Megjithatë, ai nuk e nënçmon as mendimin dhe as besimin e vëllezërve shqiptarë. Mirëpo, ai është kundër shfrytëzimit të ndjenjave fetare për dobi vetanake apo partiake. Për të është më se e qartë se identifikimi i fesë me komb është jo vetëm anakronik, por edhe jo shkencor. Madje, edhe për nga aspekti politik, një identifikim i tillë shkon në dëm të integritetit etnogjeopolitik të popullit shqiptar. Prandaj, ai përpiqet, madje edhe kërkon që të tregohet mënyra se si erdhi deri te kjo ndasi fetare, e cila, për fat të keq, mund të shfrytëzohet në dëm të unitetit kombëtar. Këtë më së miri e ka sqaruar dhe dëshmuar Ismail Kadare, i cili në mes tjerash thotë: Turqizimi i qindra mijëra shqiptarëve, greqizimi i një pjese tjetër, ngatërrimi i përkatësisë shqiptare me atë fetare, dëshmonte se ndjenja patriotike e një pjese të shqiptarëve, ka qenë jo aq e fortë siç paraqitej.13
Dhe kur Fishta tregon se nga buron ky rrezik lidhur me integritetin etnogjeopolitik të shqiptarëve, nuk do të thotë se është kundër besimit muhamedan. Ai, në të vërtetë, mu ashtu si secili shqiptar i sinçertë, nuk mund të pajtohet me identifikimin e fesë me kombin.

Sidoqoftë, nuk duhet mohuar se lajtmotivi i Fishtës në veprimtarinë e tij shkencore e arsimore, kulturore e politike, fetare e letrare, ka qenë: Për fe dhe atdhe.
Që të kuptohet kjo sintagmë, duhet pasur parasysh disa fakte.
Së pari, ai ka qenë meshtar dhe kuptohet se në veprimtarinë e vet nuk ka mundur ta len mënjanë aspektin fetar.
Së dyti, dihet se Shqipëria, si për nga aspekti gjeografik, ashtu edhe për nga aspekti historiko-kulturor i mirëfillt, i takon arealit kulturor evropian, gjegjësisht kristian.
Së treti, krishtenizmi, veçanërisht katolicizmi, është njëri nga argumentet e pakontestueshme, që flet në dobi të autoktonisë së shqiptarëve në trojet ku jetojnë sot.14 Edhe atëherë kur Fishta e cek katolicizmin në relacione ndërkombëtare atë e bën për hir të mbrojtjes së integritetit të territorit shqiptar dhe për njohjen e pavarësisë së Shqipërisë. Kjo shihet qartë nga përmbajtja e telegramit të cilin në italishte nga Parisi ia dërgon Pater Palë Dodës më 16 shtator 1922 dhe në të cilin thotë sa vijon: Ndërkaq vizita ime në Washington pati për rezultat njohjen e Shqipërisë nga ana e Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës. Të gjitha përpjekjet e mëparshme të qeverisë sonë dhe të Vatrës mbetën pa ndonjë përfundim të mirë. Unë pata sukses. Kjo u bë me një ndërhyrje të senatorëve katolikë, të cilëve ua parashtrova çështjen, sidomos nga aspekti fetar, që qeveria amerikane u shty me e njoftë zyrtarisht Shqipërinë.15
Së katërti, dihet se qysh në shekullin XV, siç thotë Fan Noli: Katholicizma nga njëra anë i jipte Shqipërisë bashkimin që i mungonte si shtet, edhe nga ana tjetër e lidhte me botën e krishterë evropiane.16
Prandaj, edhe, siç thotë Ismail Kadare: Sështë e rastit që goditja më e egër (në kohën e sundimit enverian /sic! Z.M./) iu bë katolicizmit si fesë më evropiane.17
Nuk duhet heshtur se besimi është një faktor tejet i rëndësishëm dhe i ngulitur në trashëgiminë kulturore dhe shpirtërore të një populli. Dhe me kultivimin e kësaj trashëgimie, njëherësh kultivohet edhe kultura e mirëfillt e një populli. E për shqiptarët, kultivimi i trashëgimisë dhe i kulturës ka një rëndësi jashtëzakonisht të madhe, lidhur me dëshminë e autoktonisë së tyre në kohën kur orekset imperialiste të fqinjëve rriteshin gjithnjë e më tepër në dëm të integritetit territorial të trojeve shqiptare. Prandaj, çdo përpjekje e mohimit të trashëgimisë kulturore të mirëfillt, nuk është asgjë tjetër veçse një etnokulturocid. Për një gjë të tillë, historia në kohë të caktuar i hakmerret popullit! Pikërisht për këto arsye, Fishta ka luftuar dhe vepruar nën sintagmën
Për fe dhe atdhe!
Sa i përket vlerës estetiko-letrare të veprave të Fishtës, ajo është e shumëfishtë, qoftë për nga përmbajtja, gjuha, stili, rrjedhshmëria e fjalës, ngrohtësia, ngjyra dhe porosia.
Duhet theksuar se Fishta, me shikimin realistik të vetin, duke i soditur fenomenet e jashtme të ngjarjeve, thellësisht depërton në brendi të jetës aktuale të shqiptarit dhe kështu ai e ndriçon vetë qenien etnike të popullit. Vëzhgimi i tij depërton thellë në zemrën e popullit, nga edhe e dëgjon, vlerëson intenzitetin e pulsit dhe të ndjenjave, me qëllim që të mësojë se sa është ky popull i gatshëm ta shkundë trashëgiminë e mentalitetit të imponuar gjatë sundimit otoman. Ai nuk e idealizon shqiptarin. E përshkruan ashtu çfarë është: me të gjitha virtytet dhe të metat, meritat dhe fajet; i përshkruan veçoritë si: zemërgjerësinë, mosbesimin dhe hakmarrjen. Për Fishtën, shqiptari është individualist, madje shpesh herë edhe sektar, por që anon kah toleranca fetare, kuptohet nga prirja e mitit të gjakut dhe gjuhës së përbashkët.
Me një admirim të mrekullueshëm, Fishta e këndon dhe e lavdëron virtytin arkaik të shpirtit shqiptar, ndonëse nuk e idealizon. Fishta e lartëson krenarinë e shqiptarit duke e udhëzuar dhe nxitur që një herë e përgjithmonë të heq zgjedhën e huaj dhe të jetojë i lirë në Shqipërinë e lirë. Fishta në veprat e veta e qorton shqiptarin që të lirohet nga fatalizmi, pjellë e mentalitetit oriental dhe e udhëzon kah rruga e qytetërimit evropian, ku edhe ka vendin e vet, si gjeografikisht, ashtu edhe historikisht.
Të gjitha personazhet dhe protagonistët në veprat e tija, janë shqiptarë të thjeshtë me të gjitha cilësitë inative, veset dhe gjestet pozitive, apo negative. Fishta, me një lehtësi të mrekullueshme, kalon nga theksi lirik në atë epik dhe satirik.
Këndimi i ngjarjeve të së kaluarës, për Fishtën ka qenë në funksion të ndriçimit dhe shpjegimit të rrjedhave të kohës.
Lahuta e Malcis, kryevepër e P.Gjergj Fishtës, është poemë heroike në të cilën është shkrirë me një harmoni të pashembullt historia me legjendën, elementi njerëzor me atë hyjnor. Në këtë poemë është skalitur epopea e popullit shqiptar, pavarësisht nga hapësira gjeografike, apo ajo kohore. Në të vërtetë, ai në këtë poemë e ka mishëruar tërë qenien e vet, jo vetëm si poet, por edhe si akter politik dhe kulturor. Protagonistët e veprës Lahuta e Malcis, si Oso Kuka e Marash Uci, Cur Ula e Ali Pashë Gusia, Dedë Gjo Luli etj., nuk janë gjë tjetër veçse alternacione të Pater Gjergj Fishtës.
Mendimet, ndjenjat dhe qëllimet e tyre janë identike me ato të Pater Gjergj Fishtës. E këto nuk janë gjë tjetër veçse shprehje e çlirimit të atdheut. Madje edhe në shembulltyrat e tija fantastike, të cilat përherë i sheh dhe i adhuron, siç janë Zanat, Orët, Kulshedrat e Drangojt, ai e identifikon karakterin e tyre, ndonëse në mënyrë imagjinative, me atë të shqiptarit, po edhe me atë të vetin.
Veçoria tjetër, madje tejet e rëndësishme, e krijimtarisë së Fishtës, është ajo se ai në të gjitha veprat e veta epike, lirike, melodramatike apo satirike, ka notën edukative, me qëllim të tejkalimit të ndasive regjionale apo fetare.
Së këndejmi, përshkrimi i bukurisë së malësores, në shembulltyrën e Tringës, qoftë për nga fisnikëria, bujaria dhe bukuria, është diçka e pakrahasueshme, madje antologjike në letërsinë shqipe. Mirëpo, në simbolikën Fishtiane, të gjitha veçoritë e personazheve, nuk janë gjë tjetër, veçse bukuria e Shqipërisë, malet, fushat, lumenjtë. Kështu, poeti, Shqipërisë i këndon:

_Por nji fushë mâ e blerët nuk shtrohet,
Por nji mal mâ bukur srri,
Mâ i kulluet nji lum sdiktohet,
Moj Shqypni, porsi i ké ti._18
Fishta me idealet e veta të larta, humane e patriotike, përpiqet që tia ngulit shqiptarit ndjenjën nacionale, krenarinë dhe vetëbesimin, me qëllim që të jetë i gatshëm për të luftuar për liri dhe pavarësi të atdheut. Në të vërtetë rreth këtij boshti, ndërlidhen të gjitha episodet e ngjarjeve historike, të kënduara në Lahutën e Malcis, që nga Lidhja e Prizrendit (1878), e deri në Konferencën e Londrës (1913), kur edhe njihet autonomia e Shqipërisë.
Tematika kombëtare trajtohet në Anzât e Parnasit, satirë kjo atdhetaro-shoqërore dhe në Gomarin e Babatasit, poemë dramatiko-satirike. Gjuha e satirës së tij është therrëse, thumbuese, plot ironi dhe sarkazëm, që njëherësh është karakteristikë e të folurit të qytetit të Shkodrës. Fishta, përmes këtyre satirave lufton kundër pseudointelektualëve, pseudoperendimorëve dhe pseudoshqiptarëve. Ja se çthotë Fishta për njerëz të tillë:
E qe se, matherë u dishmuen liberala, okcidentala, konstitucionala, republikaj, demokratë; me Këshille të Nalta, me Parlamente suverene, me Qeveri të përkohshme, të përtashme, të pesëditshme, me kisha e xhamia autoqefale; ndërsa kombi cofte ujet (urie), dergjej gazepit, na qojshin përfaqësuesa e ministra në Romë, Londër, Paris, Athinë, Belgrad, Varshavë, -po, edhe në Varshavë e sdi se ku njeti, - për me i diftue botës së qytetnueme se Perendia kishte ba mrekulli mbi ne e se na, ndoshta gjaksë tue qenë, me pre fëmijën në djep; shumëkush nesh hajduta, me të vjedhë zhallogën prej opanget; fanatikë, me djegë katundin për nji qime mjekrre, për nji thak brezi; analfabetën 95 %; njerëz të papunë, që vdisshim ujet mbi visare tona; madje edhe beglerë, bajraktarë, agallarë, myltazima e krunde të nji despotizmi ma të randë, të nji tiranie ma të dhunshme, të nji individualizmi, ekskluzivizmi, aziatizmi ma të neveritshëm, ishim ba sod volterianë, laburista, socialista, konservatorë, popullor, pëparimtarë E na u ngrimë, u shtanguem krejt, kah shifshim tue lujtë këtë pantomimë të pahijshme mbi kurriz të ngratit popull shqyptar19
Ndonëse satirat e tija janë refleks i shoqërisë shqiptare të asaj kohe, e cila posa kishte dalur nga letargjia kulturore, politike dhe sociale pesëshekullore osmano-turke, ato, me porositë dhe përmbajtjet e tyre, janë aktuale sot e kësaj dite. Ja pra, ky është Pater Gjergj Fishta, i cili për plot gjysëm shekulli, qe i përdhosur, i njollosur dhe i përbuzur, me karakterizime të një spiuni, të një të shituri, të një trathtari, të një antishqiptari, të një antikombëtari dhe të një fashisti. Të gjitha këto nofka ia mveshën Fishtës, i cili Shqipërisë i këndon:

_Tfalem, Shqypni, ti i shpirtit tem dishiri!
I lum njimend jam un ngji tând tue rrnue,
Tue gzue tpamt tând, tue thjekë at ajr tkullue
Si Leka i Madhi e Skanderbegu i biri._20
Çtë thuhet në fund?
Vërtetë, Fishtën e njollosën, e përbuzën, e ndaluan në shkolla dhe universitete, ndonëse, në tekstet shkencore ka qenë i pranishëm, por pa emër21 , megjithatë nuk mundën ta dëbojnë nga zemra dhe nga ndjenjat e popullit.
Nga frika se varri i tij do të jetë vendfrymëzim i idesë së Shqipërisë së lirë, të cilën ide përherë e pat në zemër, madje, siç këndon vetë poeti, edhe për së vdekuri:

_Dersa tmuendem me ligjrue
E sa gjall me frymë un jam,
Kurr Shqypni, skam me tharrue,
Edhe nvorr me tpermend kam._22
Shërbëtorët e atyre kundër të cilëve Fishta tërë jetën luftoi, e zhvarrosën. Të gjitha këto marrëzira mbetën të kota. Fishta, siç thotë Lasgush Poradeci, mbeti shkëmb i tokës dhe shkëmb i shpirtit shqiptar.23
Dhe tani, kur po e përkujtojmë 60 vjetorin e vdekjes së P.Gjergj Fishtës, po e përkujtojmë faktin se poeti i kombit mbetet gjallë përherë, sepse, Kanga e tij - siç thotë Ernest Koliqi - ska mu shue deri sa gjaku arbnuer të vlojë në një zemër arbnore, pse ajo do të jetë pasqyra e nji qytetnimi vërtet shqiptar si sot ashtu në kohnat mâ të lashta.24 

________
1 Gjergj FISHTA, Gjuha Shqype, në Mrizi i Zânavet, Shkodër 1941, fq. 5.
2 Po aty, fq. 6.
3 Po aty, fq. 15.
4 Po aty.
5 Cit. ap. Filip NDOCAJ, Mbi vlerën dhe rëndësinë e veprës së Gjergj Fishtës, në Jeta e Re, 11-12 (Prishtinë 1990), fq. 1600.
6 Gjergj FISHTA, Lahuta e Malcis, XXI, v. 285-289 (Romë 1958), fq. 408.
7 Po aty, v. 260-272, fq. 407.
8 Po aty, v. 169-171.
9 Po aty, v. 214-215.
10  Po aty, v. 449-450.
11  Po aty, v. 355.
12  Te Kisha e Shnjonit; Lahuta e Malcis, XIII, v. 40-44, fq. 211.
13  Ismail KADARE, Kombi shqiptar në prag të mijëvjeçarit të tretë, në Kombi. Rrugët e bashkimit kombëtar. Onufri. New York 1997, fq. 223.
14  Ilir ZHILLA, Shqipëria dhe katolicizmi. Nyeja lidhëse e kombit tonë me Evropën, në Rilindja 25 prill 1993, nr. 11 (261), 8, fq. 4.
15  Zef MIRDITA, Krishtenizmi ndër shqiptarë, Prizren-Zagreb 1998, fq.377.
16  Fan NOLI, Vepra 4, Tiranë 1989, fq. 491.
17  Ismail KADARE, Nga një dhjetor në tjetrin. Kronikë, këmbim letrash, persiatje. Artheme Fayard. Paris 1991, fq. 158-159, 259; I njëjti: Kombi, fq. 222.
18  Gjergj FISHTA, Atdheut, në Mrizi i Zânavet, Shkodër 1941, fq. 9.
19  Zef MIRDITA, vep. e cit., fq. 372.
20  Gjergj FISHTA, Shqypnis, në Mrizi i Zânavet, Shkodër 1941, fq. 4.
21  Zef V. NEKAJ, Fishta pa emén në tekstet e shkollavet të Shqipnis, në Shejzat, V/11-12 (1961), fq. 487-489.
22  Gjergj FISHTA, Atdheut, në Anzât e Parnasit, Shkodër 1941, fq. 9.
23  Lasgush PORADECI, Gjergj Fishta lirik, në Jeta e Re, 11-12 (Prishtinë 1990), fq. 1546.
24  Ernest KOLIQI, Qytetnimi Shqiptar, në Hylli i Dritës, VIII/1 (1932), fq. 2.

----------


## NoName

*Gjergj Fishta, për gjuhën dhe shkollën shqipe*


_nga_ Prof. As. Dr. Mark *Vuji*

_Mue me mjafton qe mundi i em t'i
kete mberrite qellimit, domethane me
edukue publikun, tue e nxite kah
perparimi dhe atdhedashtnija._ *(At Gjergj Fishta)*



_Gjergj Fishta vec krijimtarise artistike, shkelqeu edhe ne fushen e pedagogjise e te psikologjise sociale, gjuhesise etj. Si mendimtar me potencial te madh teorik dhe me nje veprimtari te dendur praktike, ne sherbim te mbrojtjes dhe te zhvillimit te gjuhes dhe te shkolles shqipe. Ai i kishte vene vetes si qellim qe te luftoje per te ngritur nivelin kulturor e arsimor te bashkekombesve dhe per te nxitur tek ata deshiren per perparim dhe per atdhedashuri, si dy shtylla qe do t'i ndihmonin per te mbajtur ne kembe shoqerine shqiptare te goditur nga pushteti disashekullore otoman._

Ne kete shkrim ne do te ndalemi ne periudhen e pare te veprimtarise se tij politiko-arsimore, ku ai fillon perpjekjet per te vazhduar e cuar me tej punen e paraardhesve te tij, Naimit, Samiut, Petro Nini Luarasit etj, ne lufte per ngritjen kulturore e arsimore te popullit. Kjo ishte koha e fundit te pushtimit turk dhe e viteve te para te Pavaresise, domethene deri kur ai do te zgjidhej deputet dhe do t'i vihej punes per zhvillimin e gjuhes dhe shkolles shqipe ne kushtet e ekzistences te nje shteti shqiptar te pavarur. (Per kete do te flasim nje here tjete). Kjo ishte nje kohe qe do te kerkonte jo vetem aftesi krijuese shkencore pedagogjike te larta, por edhe nje nuhatje te forte politike per te shfrytezuar me sukses cdo konjukture ne sherbim te zgjidhjes se ceshtjes kombetare, pra edhe te problemeve te gjuhes dhe te shkolles shqipe.
Ne keto kushte, historiko-shoqerore, Fishta luftoi per ngritjen e nivelit kulturor e arsimor te popullit qe, sipas tij, do te ndikonte per fuqizimin e luftes per liri, pavaresi e perparim ekonomiko-shoqeror.
Pasi u kthye nga studimet e larta per teologji e filozofi, u caktua ne kolegjin e Troshanit si profesor. Ai e deshi mesuesine dhe e quajti "Zeje te shenjte". Kete pune, ne forma te ndryshme, e vazhdoi tere jeten. Fishta nuk qe vetem krijues artistik i nivelit te larte, por edhe linguist, pedagog, filozof, sociolog e diplomat, piktor dhe adhurues i muzikes etj. Pra, kishte nje pergatitje te pergjithshme shkencore-pedagogjike ne lartesine e kerkesave te kohes. Ai njeh mendimin pedagogjik bashkekohor evropian, te cilin perpiqet ta shfrytezoje per te forcuar punen ne shkolle. Kujtojme fjalimin qe pergatiti per ta mbajtur ne parlament, kur po diskutohej per arsimin, te cilin do ta analizojme ne nje shkrim tjeter, ku dalin qarte prametrat e filozofise se tij arsimore ne kushtet e reja te ekzistences se shtetit shqiptar. Pra, ai eshte nje personalitet poliedrik. Ajo qe te bie ne sy menjehere, kur studion vepren e tij, eshte se te gjitha keto aftesi i ve ne sherbim te zhvillimit te kultures dhe te arsimit shqiptar. Ne kete perfundim kane arritur bashkekohesit e tij: "Nuk ka qene Fishta per ne, tha Aleksander Xhuvani mbi varrin e tij, vetem nje poet kombetar epik, lirik, dramatik e satirik, por edhe nje edukator i rinise sone. Nuk kane mesue e shijue nxenesit e shkollave tona vetem artin e tij poetik, bukurine e harmonine e vargut, rrjedhshmerine e dliresine e stilit e te gjuhes se tij, qe eshte nje thesar i pashterrun frazeologjie te kulluet, por kane thithe prej vepres se tij, si nje nektar te hyjnueshem te bletes atike idealet me te nalta te njerezimit, urtine, burrnine, besen, drejtesine, dashunine per te miren, te bukurit, te drejten e te verteten".
Ai, duke ndjekur traditen e shkrimtareve te Rilindjes qe, krahas krijimtarise artistike, iu kushtuan dhe punes per mbrojtjen dhe zhvillimin e gjuhes dhe te shkolles shqipe, punoi ne menyre shume te perkushtuar per te cuar me tej punen e nisur prej tyre ne kushtet e reja te renies perfundimtare te perandorise turke dhe te krijimit te shtetit te ri shqiptar. Idete e tij pedagogjike, vec artikujve shkencore qe botoi ne organe te ndryshme te shtypit te kohes, i gjejme te kristalizuara edhe ne veprat e tij artistike. Ky mund te jete edhe ndikimi latin, sepse dihet se romaket edhe rregullat e stilistikes i paraqesnin ne vargje. Per ilustrim po japin nje tercine nga perkthimi prej tij i "Prozodise latine":

_Ne kohe te kryeme rrokja e pare zgjatohet,
Po qe verbi dyrrokesh. Vecse kjo rrokje
Ne Sto, Do, Findo, Scindo, Bindo do t'shkurtohet._

Fishta, duke i shfaqur idete e tija pedagogjike edhe me ane vargjesh, eshte i bindur se ato do te kapeshin e do te kuptoheshin me shpejt nga bashkekombasit e tij. Ai, nepermjet te kesaj rruge, u perpoq qe te futej, jo vetem ne mendjen e bashkekohesve te tij, por edhe ne zemrat e tyre dhe mund te themi se ia arriti qellimit.

Fishta, pas binomit te njohur "_Per fe dhe atdhe_", mund te themi se krijoi dhe nje binom tjeter shume te fuqishem: "_Cdo gje per gjuhen dhe shkollen shqipe_". Ndersa me te parin leshonte kushtrimin madhor per te te dhene jeten per lirine e trojeve shqiptare, ne te dytin kerkon angazhimin e te gjitheve per mbrojtjen e kultures, te gjuhes dhe te arsimit shqip. Mund te themi se te dyja keto thirrje plotesojne njera-tjetren. Tek poezia kushtuar mikut te tij, historianit Pashk Bardhi, formulon qarte kredon e tij pedagogjike:

_"Per cka se mjaft nuk asht me mekambe Shqipnine,
Porse duen rrite edhe shqiptaret, qe t'bahen
te zot me e mbajte Shqipnine"_

Ky perfundim i filozofise arsimore fishtiane ka qene dhe do te mbetet qellimi final i shkolles sone mbare kombetare.

Poeti vizionar lufton qe ne sherbim te perparimit te kombit te vihet gjithe potenciali intelektual dhe per kete qellim perkrah cdo levizje kulturore e arsimore qe krijohet ne kete kohe.

"Ne prakun e vjetit 1899 themelohej ne Shkoder Shoqnija letrare "Bashkimi" nen kryesine e Abatit te Mirdites, Emzot Prenge Docit, qellimi i se ciles eshte zgjimi popullit me ane botimesh ne gjuhen amtare. At Gjergji, bashkethemelues e si pjestar i nxehte i saj, vuni te gjitha fuqite e veta per te bame qe te perparonte: merrte pjese rregullisht e pa u lodhun kurre ne mbledhjet e Keshillit e zbatonte me ndergjegje te plote detyrimet qe i ngarkoheshin. Ne te gjitha botimet e Shoqnise, tue nisun prej Abetarit e tue vijuem nder librat tjere deri te Fjalori i cmueshem i vjetit 1908, At Fishta dha ndihmesen e vet te vlefshme me keshilla e me pune".

Ky angazhim me eficence kaq te larte shkencore, qe ne moshen 28 vjecare ne fushen e gjuhes, kultures dhe te arsimit tregonte se ne boten intelektuale shqiptare po hynte nje force e re shkencore, e afte per te kontribuar ne perballimin e problemeve te medha te kohes ne keto fusha me rendesi shume te madhe per kombin, qe ne ate kohe ishte i angazhuar ne lufte per liri e pavaresi. Dihet se pa gjuhe nuk ka shkolle dhe pa shkolle nuk mund te kete zhvillim modern te gjuhes. Ai, ne kuadrin e programit te Shoqerise "Bashkimi", iu kushtua punes per te pergatitur nje alfabet qe te permbushe te gjitha kriteret shkencore, me synim qe te behet i perdorshem per te gjithe shqiptaret.

"Alfabeti i Bashkimit, thote Vehbi Bala, i projektuar nga Fishta permblidhte vecorite me pozitive te alfabeteve ekzistuese dhe Kongresi e pranoi ate si alfabet te vetem te shqipes. Drejtesine e ketij veprimi e tregoi koha: ai u be alfabet kombetar. Pra, edhe ketu, si gjetke, Fishta dha nje kontribut te spikatur per kombin shqiptar".(5) Edhe sikur vetem kaq te kishte bere Fishta per gjuhen dhe shkollen shqipe, do te ishte e mjaftueshme per ta vene ate ne sofren e pare te mendimtareve shqiptare te te gjitha koherave.

Per Fishten, *gjuha shqipe eshte nje pasaporte e gjalle, qe provon identitetin e te qenit shqiptar*.

_"Neper gjuhe shqipe bota mbare
Ka me ju njofte me c'fis ju keni,
Ka me ju njofte ju per shqiptare
Trima n'za sikurse jeni"_

Kjo gjuhe per poetin pedagog eshte jo vetem si "Kanga e zogut te veres", por edhe "Si ushtime e nje termeti", sepse ne kete gjuhe, thote ai, edhe Kastriota u pat fole atyne ushtrive "ngadhnjimtare" qe cuditen boten dhe po ne kete poezi ai mallkon rende at bir shqiptari.

_"Qe e perbuz kete gjuhe hyjnore,
Qe n'gjuhe t'huej, kur s'asht nevoja,
flet e t'veten len mbas dore"_

Keto ide jane me vlera te perjetshme. Sot, kur shqiptaret, per nevoja te ndryshme ekonomike, jane perhapur ne te kater anet e botes, kete porosi te poetit duhet ta kene mire parasysh. Nuk mjafton ta pranosh ate ne parim, por duhet shoqeruar me vepra konkrete. Kohet e fundit, ne kete drejtim ka lindur nje pervoje pozitive. Ne shume familje e mjedise shqiptare, qe jetojne ne vende te ndryshme te botes, flasin vetem shqip, degjojne emisione te radio Tiranes e te stacioneve te tjera qe japin programe shqip, kane krijuar biblioteka shtepiake te pasura me letersi shqipe, mbajne korespondence te rregullt me te afermit dhe, sipas fuqise ekonomike qe kane, vijne here pas here bashke me femijet ne Shqiperi per te pare nga afer atdheun e tyre ne zhvillim. Disa shkojne edhe me tej; me kursimet e tyre kane filluar te bejne investime ne Shqiperi. Ky eshte kthim ne atdhe si nje force ekonomike krijuee, si nje fuqi qe ndikon ne transformimin modern te vendit. Kjo eshte nje menyre te re per te mbajtur lidhje konkrete me vendlindjen dhe teper e rendesishme. Keto dite lexuam ne revisten Spekter te dates 2 nentor 2002, f.11, ku ne mes tjerash, z.Ekrem Bardha shkruante: "Jam munduar se pari te kontribuoj per zonen time te Leskovikut. Kam ndertuar nje ujesjelles, shkollen e re, llixhat e Leskovikut, spitalin e ri me 200 shtreter, qe do te perurohet se shpejti. Kam edhe shume objekte te tjera ambicioze". Eshte shume interesante pervoja kosovare, qe ne vendqendrimet e reja, duke shfrytezuar hapesirat e ligjeve demokratike te vendit ku punojne e jetojne, kane krijuar shkolla e kurse ne gjuhe shqipe etj. Pra, te shumta jane format per t'i shpetuar mallkimit te poetit te madh. Disa thone se qyteterimi i sotem, me vrullin e tij, i fshin keto iniciativa. Ne mund te themi se mund te ndodhe edhe e kunderta. Mjetet e komunikimit masiv sot ndihmojne qe gjithkush te orientohet shpejt ne kete lufte me vlera jetike per kombin. Ato krijojne mundesi te merret kontakt me problemet ekonomike e kulturore kombetare ne cdo minute, gje qe nuk mund te realizohej me perpara.

Fishta, duke ndjekur traditen e Rilindjes, godet politiken arsimore turke dhe te vendeve fqinje, qe synonin te shfrytezonin ne maksimum edhe shkollen si nje mjet shume te efektshem per shkombetarizimin e popullit. Ai lufton kunder te gjitha forcave qe synonin te zhduknin edhe ato fitore qe kishin arritur Naimi, Samiu, Petro Nini Luarasi e shume te tjere dhe u perpoq qe te forcoje shkollen shqipe, me qellim qe ajo t'i sherbeje zgjimit te popullit per te ruajtur identitetin e tij dhe per te gjetur ne vetvete forcat e nevojshme per te ecur drejt lirise, pavaresise dhe perparimit. Ai lufton per te vene ne levizje mendimin krijues kombetar, qe pushtuesi pikerisht kerkonte ta mbyste.

Fishta ne luften e tij ishte i hapur, i guximshem, iniciator me largpamesi te madhe. Ai eshte teper i ndjeshem ndaj tronditjeve historike te kombit te tij ne cfaredo sfere jete qe mund te ndodhin ato. Ai i kap me nje shpejtesi te cuditshme, aq sa forcat kundershtare nuk i le te marrin fryme, i godet e i kundergodet me forcen e mendimit te tij artistiko-shkencor dhe kritiko-logjik. Ai i thoshte gjerat troc, pa nenkuptime edhe kunder te veteve, kunder kujtdo qe behej pengese ne luften per ceshtjen e mbrojtjes se gjuhes e shkolles shqipe. Fishta luftonte per t'u hapur syte bashkekombesve te tij, qe te kuptonin dhe te gjykonin vete per politiken arsimore te pushtuesit otoman, qe pranon pa asnje kundershtim qe ne territorin qe mbulonte kombi shqiptar te hapeshin gjithfare shkollash: italiane, greke, austriake e deri sllave, sepse, sic dihet, ato turke kishin mbuluar krejt vendin, dhe ne te njejten kohe nuk lejonin qe te celeshin shkolla shqipe, me qellim qe te coptohej sa me shume uniteti shpirteror i kombit.

Ne ate kohe, propaganda e huaj kishte bere punen e saj per te corientuar opinionin shqiptar per problemet e shkolles ne gjuhen shqipe. Ajo kishte krijuar, sic e quan vete poeti pedagog, nje coroditje qe preku jo vetem familjen e disa shtresave shoqerore, por edhe ndonje segment te caktuar te shtetit te ri te posaformuar.

Fishta, duke njohur shume mire situaten e krijuar, nuk kalon ne pozita pritjeje, por sulmon me mjetet e tij, me forcen e fjales artistike shkencore. Ai i ve gishtin plages dhe i kushtohet teresisht luftes per clirimin e familjes dhe forcave e tjera shoqerore te kohes nga helmimi i propagandes shume te rafinuar te pushtetit, qe kerkonte zhvleresimin e gjuhes dhe te shkolles shqipe. Ai ne radhe te pare godet me force ftohtesine e shqiptareve ndaj dijeve dhe shkolles, kunder kesaj te keqeje te madhe, qe shkonte ne favor te propagandes se huaj, qe sic dihet, ishte shume e eger. Me 1907, tek Nakdomonicipedija, krijon me nje mjeshteri te rralle artistike episodin e nje tregtie te cuditshme: Shenkolli, me urdher te Zotit, del neper bote me nje barke ngarkuar me mend. Kush donte t'i shtonte ato qe ka, mund te blinte edhe do te tjera. Me ne fund rruga e qiti shejtin ne Shengjin. Ne te njejten kohe, del ne kete port edhe djalli, qe vinte nga Franca me nje barke ngarkuar me shkarpa per t'i shitur. Se c'ndodh me bleresit shqiptare, merret vesh nga keto vargje:

_"Ran shqiptaret at-her n'kuvend,
E me folun rend-e rend,
(Shka nder ne nuk mbahet mend...
E pleqnuen se per kete vend
Duhen shkarpa e jo mend.
E prandaj kta bane toben,
E ma teper vune gjoben
Per me u la me desh e qe,
Mend Shenkollit mos me i ble.
Mandje cuene n'Sh'Njin ke djalli:
Per m'e pvete sa i bante malli.
Edhe Djalli-dreq i vjeter,
Qe tue dashte nuk ishte tjeter
Vec m'e lane ate mall n'Shqypni,
U la shkarpat veresi"_

Gasperi eshte kaq i trullosur nga perpunimi qe i ka bere propaganda e pushtuesit opinionit per vlerat e gjuhes dhe te shkolles shqipe, sa e shikon me mosbesim edhe fjalen e Ndrekes, qe i thote prerazi: "Shqyptaret e asrsyeshem te gjithe e mendojne kete pune si e mendoj vete".(10) Replikon menjehere Gasperi, duke menduar se ka gjetur nje zgjidhje te pranueshme, por qe ne fakt e ben edhe me te perqeshur ne syte e shokut: "Une e kam mendue nji pune, por s'po dij a ke me m'a pelqye. Gjithkush e din se Hinglizi ka shume pare e se keto pare ma te shumten i ka nxjerre prej hindjeve ose prej Hindostanit, prandej, thom se, kishte me kene pune fort e mire, me pase per t'ia mesue ketij djali ndonje gjuhe te Hindjes, bie fjala gjuhen Kikuje ose Dijiji; pse atehere kishte me mujte me shkue ne Hindje e me grumbullue pare si Hinglizi. Si thue ti, a me i msue Kikujen a Dijijin?" Poeti ve ne gojen e Ndrekes nje pergjigje te ashper kunder ketyre mendimeve ugurzeza, qe nxjerr nga goja Gasperi: "Nja per nja si Kikuja, si Dijija: shqyp s'jane as njana as tjetra: cillen te duash mundet me xane".

Dihet se ne ate kohe, dikush e ndalonte shkollen shqipe me ligj, disa te tjere e mallkonin ose e poshteronin me metoda nga me te ndryshmet. Puna kishte shkuar deri atje sa disa parapelqenin per femijet emra te huej se gjoja tingellonin me modern se ata qe ishin brumi i shqipes. Poeti zgjedh si tipike familjen Guca, qe ishte bartese e ketyre kundershtive. Me lindjen e djalit ndizet sherri. Filipi donte ta pagezoje femijen me nje emer shqiptar: Pakoke, kurse e shoqja nuk pranon:

_"Si tash...kcej Dani, i emen katundaresh...
Jo, jo "Gjaqinto" emnin ka m'e pase.
E keshtu n'Pagzim sot Prifti do t'a thrrase"._

Fishta tek Paloke Guca zbulon sesi zhvillohet kjo lufte edhe brenda mureve te shkolles. Ai ve balle perballe Paloken me nje mesues, sic e quan ai, te pantenzone, qe kerkonte qe nxeesit e tij..."Gjithshka tjeter te dilsin, pose shqiptare, pose njerez qe ndiejne per Atme, gjuhe e t'Pare". Ai nxjerr lakuriq metoden qe perdor ai per t'ia arritur ketij qellimi te mallkuar:

_"E keshtu tue u endun shkolles posht'e perpjete,
tue sha shqiptaret si t'shene, si turq, si shke
Para Palokes po vjen aj me zatete
...
E si tue qeshe, shka je, Paloke? po e pvete.
...
Shqyptar, Zotni.- Mos thuej shqyptar, jo, jo.
Asht keq me thene shqyptar; thuej jam shkoran
I foli mesuesi at-here. E si tue qeshe
xen i thote: -Shqyptare a e din kush jene?
Malcoret e katundaret, ata, qe veshe
Kane tirq e opanga"._

(Kujtojme: po keto fjale thote dhe Danie shoqja e Filipit kur zihet me Filipin per emrin e djalit si dhe Gasperi kur replikon me Ndreken per problemin e rregjistrimit te djalit ne shkolle). Kur Paloka kthen ne shtepi, tek praku i deres, i thote babe Filipit:

_"Une s'jam shqyptar: Une jam shkodran"._

Keshtu poeti pedagog, me kater-pese vargje, jep objektivin qe i kishin vene vetes disa shkolla te huaja te asaj kohe, per shkombetarizimin e brezit te ri. Misioni i mesuesve te patenzone s'ka si del me mire. Por ata nuk ndalen deri ketu, por bejne cmos qe femijet t'i largojne dhe t'i shkepusin fare nga figurat e shquara kombetare. Fishta leshon rrufene e dyte drejtperdrejte ne tryezen e mesuesit te pantenzone, duke dhene zenken me nje nxenes tjeter, (Ne nje shenim ne librin "Anzat e Parnasit" thuhet se ky eshte nje fakt historik) te cilit i bie ne toke nje fotografi e Skenderbeut qe e tmerron mesuesin e patenzone:

_"Ah! bre kulim,
Sh' asht ky mjekerskjap?- po thote me idhnim.
S'asht mjekerskjap, zotni, asht Skenderbeu.
N't'a pashe kete surrat n'dore prap,
T'a dijsh se jashte si qenin kam me t'qite.
I foli Tefes mesuesi t'u i bertite"_

Me rezistencen feminore, Fishta do te thote se shpirti heroik shqiptar, megjithese i tronditur, vazhdon te jetoje dhe se ka te ardhme. Fishta kritikon edhe disa segmente te caktuara te shtetit te sapoformuar shqiptar, qe lejojne ende disa nga keto shkolla te vazhdonin punen, edhe pse ne te vertete pak e kishin ndryshuar, ose me mire te themi se e kishin fshehur objektivin e meparshem, domethene te para 1912-es, por ajo qe e shqeteson poetin eshte edhe fakti se ato tani mbaheshin me parat e taksapaguesve shqiptare. Ja c'thote ai:

_"Po, edhe perpara luftes Ballkanike,
Ne Shqyptari ka pase shume shkolla t'hueja.
Shkolla italjane, turke e helenike,
Shkolla serbjane e..."dijiji" e "kikuje",
Per t'rrejte Shqyptaret me dokrra politike.
...
Por, shka asht me zi, vete kombit t'ngrate kto shkolla
Po i duhet sod me e imbajtun m'kambe me t'holla"_

Fishta kerkon qe fatin e Palokes dhe te shokeve te tij ta mesoje gjithkush: cdo shqiptar, toske e gege. Kuptohet, ai deshiron qe secili te gjykoje vete per ate qe po ndodhte brenda familjes, shkolles dhe disa segmenteve te shtetit shqiptar, qe ishin prekur nga propaganda e huaj arsimore. Ai e thote cope se atyre shkollave vec sherrin ua kemi pre. Ato e kane mbytur shpirtin krijues te njerezve tane:

_"Aty, po, t'huejet ne shpirt e tru na i tredhen, E pa kene t'zott t'mendojme ne me krye t'one. Na shkimen n'shpirt cdo ide e ndiesi kombetare; E nder e Atdhe, at-bote ne i dhame per pare"._

Ketyre mesuesve te patenzone u ve perballe mesuesin populloj Jak Specin, per te cilin kerkon t'i ngrihet nje permendore. Ja dhe motivacioni i nenshkruar nga poeti i madh:

_"Madje edhe Jakut puna i hecka mbare:
Pse t'gjith njata qi ndoj' n'ate shkolle te re,
Ata te gjithe nji here mbeten shqyptare,
Te zott me vjafte per Atme edhe per Fe;
Mandej ma teper dolen n'za tregtare,
Qi shoket e tyne n'Shkoder sod s'i ke;
Njata reshperet e mdhej, Muzhaj e Bishka,
Te shkolles s'Jak Spacit kane pase xane nder banka"._

Ne u ndalem shume tek poema herojkomike "_Paloke Cuca_", sepse ajo eshte nje apologji e vertete ne mbrojtje te gjuhes dhe te shkolles shqipe ne ato vite te renda per kombin shqiptar dhe kulturen e tij.

Poeti pedagog ka besim te patundur tek fuqia e shkolles per te transformuar shqiptarin ne nje force aktive, te afte per te cuar perpara kombin e vet.

_"Oh! at-here, kur n'shkolle zbutun shqyptari
N'mni t'ket marrun ej gjakun e dhunen,
E me dije t'ket kapun ej punen
Shqypnis fati do t'cilet tamam"._

Fishta nuk qendron vetem tek polemika, por si njeri i veprimit kalon ne terrenin konkret. Me 1902, me t'u bere drejtor i shkolles franceskane, futi shqipen si gjuhe mesimi dhe pastaj e ngriti ate ne nivelin e nje plotorje dhe me 1921 prane saj hapi gjimnazin "Iliricum" qe me 1928 nxorri maturantet e pare, te afte per te vazhduar studimet e larta kudo ne bote.Keshtu, ai krijoi per kohen nje kompleks arsimor te fuqishem qe, sipas dr.Jani Minges, perfaqesues i Ministrise se Arsimit, ne provimet e pjekurise, ishte ne nivelin e kerkesave te kohes.

Fishta ben thirrje per zgjerimin e arsimit shqip ne te gjithe territorin e shtetit te ri shqiptar. "Aty nga viti 1914, thote Sterjo Spasese, me gishterinjte e dores numeroheshin shkollat fillore, qe kishin per gjuhe zyrtare shqipen. Ne artikujt "Gjuha e mesimit", "Gjuha shqipe" e ne te tjera, poeti me kembengulje lyp qe gjuha shqipe te jete e detyruar ne te gjitha shkollat fillore te Shqiperise dhe te nsite shqiptaret qe te mos tregohen te fjetur e te pergjumur, kur eshte puna e gjuhes, sepse prej saj rrjedh jeta dhe vdekja e kombit"(22). Te "Shqyptarja e qytetnueme" Fishta kerkon qe "Edhe bijave shqiptare me u dhane mesim ne gjuhe amtare".

Tek "Nevoja e mesimit" Fishta u thote bashkekombasve te tij se lufta per dije nuk eshte nje kerkese e rendomte dhe tregon se cfare i ka dhene shkolla njerezimit:

_"M'kambe piramidat i ngrehi shkolla,
I dha hije te gjalla mermerit;
M'pelhure jeten ravizi te nierit,
Kohet e shkueme perpara ia shtroi.
Kush msoi nierin me re me fluturue?
Me njeh hyjt? Me mate rrezet e diellit?
N'pune me qitun vetimen e qiellit?
Ane m'ane botes me ngrehun kunend?
Kush msoi nierin menga pirsi rrfeja?
Jetes m'i a njoftun te mshefta burimet,
E vales s'detit m'i a mujtun thellimet,
Edhe vendin m'e afritun me vend?
Vetem shkolla ta mrekuj portini
E i msoi popujt ndertime sundimit,
E u dha n'dore edhe velga gjallerimit;
Larg mjerijet te qete jeten u a mban"_

Keto ide hedhin drite mbi konceptin fishtjan ne lidhje me permbajtjen e shkolles qe, po te shikohet edhe me syrin e sotem, eshte shume i perparuar. Fishta kerkon qe edhe njeriu shqiptar te aftesohet per ta ngritur vendin e tij ne nivelin e zhvillimit tekniko-shkencor te kohes.

Vete shkolla per Fishen eshte produkt i genit njerezor. Ai ka besim te plote se ajo perpunon e zhvillon aftesite kerkuese, zbuluese, perpunuese e krijuese te mendjes njerezore, te cilat perbejne shpirtin e shkences. Tek deklarimi i genit shpalosen idete e poetit pedagog per rolin e shkolles ne formimin e figurave te shquara boterore dhe kalimin e tyre ne perjetesi:

_"Mendjen e njeriut n'shkolle une mpreha,
Ku kam rrite ata Platonet,
E ato shpatat me dy teha,
Demostanet e Ciceronet;
Edhe t'vetmin n'jete, Homerin,
Me ate Virgjilin e Aligerin,
T'cileve as vdekja s'ka cka u ban"_

Kjo eshte fuqija cudiberese e "Temullit te dijes", sic e quan si shkollen. Geni, qe eshte personifikim i aftesive mendore te njeriut e te gjenialitetit te tij, vazhdon me tej:

_"Edhe zbuloj ku struket jeta,
Cka asht e mire e cka asht e verteta,
Bukuria kah buroi"._

Per Fishten mendja e njeriut eshte e plotefuqishme, s'ka kufi, ajo eshte forca qe i jep perpara zhvillimit dhe qe cdo gje e konkretizon me vepra. Ceni e mbyll deklaraten e tij madhore, qe shpreh thelbin e filozofise dhe te ideve arsimore te Fishtes dhe qe, per kohen kur u thane, jane shume te avancuara:

_"Per mue shekulli kufij s'ka,
Synin kem ma t'kthjellte se dielli;
Perendise dhe i kam perngja,
Hije t'reja n'jete kah shtielli.
Mbas Tenzot, une jam fuqia"_

Fishta e shikon "Tempullin e dijes" si nje vend ku bashkohen te gjithe, prandaj ne shkollat e tija keni nxenes nga te gjitha besimet. Je nje gur nga themeli i tolerances fetare ne Shqiperi. Te gjithe, sipas Fishtes, duhet te mesojne shkencen dhe te gjithe duhet ta vene ate ne jete ne dobi te kombit te tyre. Ai beson se shkenca krijon unitet human sepse rezultatet e saj i perkasin te gjithe njerezimit. Ai e pranon se lufta per te fituar dije eshte pune e veshtire dhe e lodhshme, fjalen e ka per punen qe behet ne kerkim te se rese, te progresit, te shtigjeve te pashkelura. Tek "Nje lule vjeshte" shkruan:

_"Oh! Sa e sa here, kur ne mbramje shuen natyra,
E tjeter s'ndihet, vec rryma e perroit,
Qe permallshem gurgullon neper rranje e curra,
Une lodhe mbi letra t't'dijshmeve t'kahmotit,
Mbas t'cileve fjalen rri tue e lmue shqiptare"_

Ketu shfaqet sistemi i punes se tij si artist e shkencetar me rendiment te larte, qe eshte nje shembull i shkelqyer, jo vetem per te rinjte, por per te gjithe boten tone intelektuale, qe aktivizohet ne fusha te ndryshme te punes krijuese.

Fishta, si poet me diapazon te gjere krijues, filozof e pedagog, sociolog e diplomat e klasit te pare etj. nuk eshte kunder kultures se huaj, as kunder marredhenieve te drejta ne fushen e shkences e arsimit me vendet e tjera, por ai eshte kundershtar i prere i perdorimit te shkolles per shkombetarizimin e nje populli, qe ne kohen e tij perbente nje nga rreziqet me te madhe per lirine e vendit tone. Ai godet edhe ata studente qe kane shkruar jashte per te studiuar dhe nuk tregojne kujdesin e duhur per te perfituar sa me shume nga pervoja e vendeve te tjera dhe per ta vene ate ne sherbim te zhvillimit shqiptar. Eshte interesante edhe kerkesa e tij kembengulese qe meshtaret e rinj te pergatiteshin ne shtete te ndryshme te Evropes, me qellim qe te mund te sillej edhe nepermjet te kesaj rruge kulture e sa me shume vendeve te zhvilluara. Fishta eshte i orientuar nga kultura oksidental dihen konsideratat e tij per Geten, Shekspirin, Danten e shume te tjere. Por ai nuk ka nenvleftesuar as vlerat shkencore e artistike te popujve te lindjes. Mjafton te permendim mendimet e tij per Kinen ku ne mes tjerash thote:

_"Por jane mjaft t'mecem
kinezet e ngrate:
Punen e dijen
I kane zanate"_

Per te realizuar mbrojtjen e gjuhes e te shkolles shqipe, si mjete qe synojne jo vetem ruajtjen e identitetit shqiptar, por edhe per te vene atdheun ne rrugen e perparimit, ai kerkon qe te mobilizohen te gjitha forcat intelektuale ne sherbim te ketij zhvillimi:

_"Prandaj arsyeja, vazhdon ai,
e lype qe, cka asht shqiptar i penes e i dijes,
T'ia shuguroje atdheut fuqite e veta
E n'udhe te veje t'lumnise e t'perparimit.
Nje shtet qe s'perparon asht i gja e shtime,
E jete te gjate nuk ka"_

Kjo thirrje tingellon aktuale dhe tani. Shqiperia, kurre me shume se sot, s'ka patur nevoje per kontributin e korpusit te intelektualeve per te perballuar detyrat e medha te shekullit XXI, qe lidhen me forcimin e mendimit demokratik ne drejtim te organizimit shoqeror dhe te zhvillimit te teknikave e teknologjive te reja ne fusha te ndryshme te artit, shkences, kultures etj. Ai ka vleresuar shume punen e shkrimtareve te shquar qe "mrrijten me ba te njihet gjuha shqipe si gjume mesimi gadi ne te gjitha shkolla dhe gjuhen zyrtare ne te gjitha zyrat e shtetit, si dhe leshuan rranin e pare te ndergjegjes kombetare".

Kjo figure e perkushtuar teresisht zgjidhjes se problemeve te veshtira, qe kaloi kombi yne ne ato vite, kerkon studime te thella per te dale ne drite tere vlerat e tij, qe krijoi edhe ne fusha te ndryshme te shkencave. Konceptet e reja demokratike per vleresimin e trashegimise, po te shfrytezohen mire, e lehtesojne me shume kete pune, qe domosdoshmerisht duhet bere. Kete e thone dhe bashkekohesit e tij: "E kur me kalimin e kohes, familja shqiptare, e mbledhur rreth vatres plot flake, do te permende emrin e fratit poet, figura e ketij do te shkelqeje me me force, sepse atehere do te jene zhdukur nje here e mire dhe vogelsirat me te kota te njerezve. Atehere jeta e poetit do te behet me interesante e me e pasur ne kujtime"(31) Kete perfundim e verteton dhe fakti se dikur lihej pa u permendur emri i tij edhe kur flitej per Kongresi e Manastirit, ku sic dihet, qe firme e pare, pa bere fjale edhe per shume e shume raste te tjera.

Dihet se Fishta, qe qe gjalle, eshte nderuar me medalje e tituj shkencore te larte. Me rastin e 130 vjetorit te ditelindjes se tij. Keshilli i Bashkise se Lezhes e beri "Qytetar Nderi". Ne kete mbledhje perkujtimore, nje grup intelektualesh kerkuan nga Kryetari i Qarkut dhe Prefekti qe t'i behet nje propozim Presidences qe t'i akordoje poetit te madh titullin e larte "Nderi iKombit" per merita te shquara ne sherbim te Kombit shqiptar. Kjo deshire u realizua nga Presidenti Alfred Moisiu me 28.XI.2002.

----------


## NoName

*At Gjergj Fishta dhe studenti i "shkolluar"...*


Jemi në Shkodrën e viteve 1935-40. Si kudo edhe aty qarkullojne idet e reja e të vjetra simbas shkollave e gjeneratave. Gjergj Fishta ishte nji njeri i njohur në popull për humor e thjeshtësi. Ai ndalonte e fliste rrugëve me lypësa, fëmijë, gra, plaka, studenta, hoxhallarë, etj. dhe për secilin kishte çka të thoshte. Nji ditë, nji grup studentësh në rrugë, para Kafes së Madhe, janë mbledhë e po flasin e diskutojnë gjëra të forta, tema filozofike. Ishin studentë të ardhur për pushimet dimrore nga Roma, Vjena, Parisi, etj. (Shkodra e viteve 35-40, përfytyroni veshjet elegante të asaj kohe....)
Në këtë kohë po kalon andej Fishta ose Padër Gjergji, siç e quanin populli.

Nji nga studentët, i cili ishte i shquar për "_zotësi_" e "_kulturë_" të lartë, e i brymosur pak me materializem, i thotë shokëve:
-- _Ndigjoni shokë. Kam me i ba Padër Gjergjit nji pytje të fortë e kam me e nxanë MAT... S'ka me ditë ka me ia mbajtë i shkreti..._ - e po zgërdhihet studenti me shokët e vet.
E mirë, afrohet Fishta e përshendetet buza-gaz me studentat, e i pyt si ia kan kalu me mësimet, etj. etj. Por studenti në fjalë gjen rastin dhe e pyet:
-- _Padër Gjergj, a muj me të ba nji pyetje?_
-- _Po si jo Djaloç, mundesh... po të ndigjoj_ - thotë Fishta.
-- _Padër Gjergj_, - thot studenti, - _Ju fetarët thoni që pas vdekjes së njeriut, shpirti i tij fluturon prej trupit..._
-- _Po_ - thotë Fishta, duke buzëqeshë, - _ashtu themi na fetarët, pse a je kundër a?_
-- _Po mirë, thotë studenti,_ - tash po ta baj pyetjen... _Nëse nji njeri sapo vdes e marrim dhe e fusim shpejt në nji arkivol, e këtë arkivol e fusim në nji arkë të madhe prej plumbi, e këtë arkë prej plumbi e fusim në nji arkë prej bakri, e këtë arkë prej bakri e fusim në nji arkë prej çeliku, e mbyllim mirë e mirë... Nga ka me dal shpirti k'tu o Padër Gjergji? A ban me m'kallxu?..._
Edhe mbaron pytjen studenti, e u buzqesh shokëve fitimtar...

Padër Gjergji buzëqeshi disa sekonda dhe i thotë qetësisht:
-- _Ndigjo djalosh i mirë... Ti me sa po shoh unë, ke në krye nji borsalinë... nën atë borsalinë të bukur i paske do flokë bukur shumë të dendura, bash si shtëllunga leshi të dashit rudë... nën ato flokë si shtëllunga ke nji lëkurë të trashë të kryes, nën atë lëkurë të kryes, ke nji kockë të fortë si guri (kafka e kokës), nën atë kockë të kryes, ke nji cipë ma të hollë që mbulon trunin (trurin) tand, që ashtë ai që mendon njeriu... A po din me m'tregu ti more student i dashtun po ty si të dul (doli) e nga të dul kjo pyetje e marrë, a ban me e ditë?_... Studenti mbeti e s'dinte çka me thanë.

Në këtë mënyrë Fishta iu përgjigj studentit "_filozof_", e shkoj ne punë të vet. Studentat e tjerë ngelen gojë hapë, e fillun me qesh masandej me fjalët e *Pader Gjergjit* të pamposhtur...

----------


## Hyllien

Pershendetje per punen e bere, jo vetem per kete teme. Shume gjera qe nuk i kam ditur, megjithate nuk e kam lexuar te tere. Kam degjuar, nuk di nese permendet ketu se Fishta ka dhe libra te tjere qe nuk i jane botuar akoma. Dihet gje per kete ?

----------


## NoName

> Kam degjuar, nuk di nese permendet ketu se Fishta ka dhe libra te tjere qe nuk i jane botuar akoma. Dihet gje per kete ?



Cyclotomic 
edhe une kam degjuar nje gje te tille por nuk jam i sigurt..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## NoName

*Metamorfoza* 
*- Pjesë nga Gomari i Babatasit -* 


Ju rrugaca sallahana 
vagabonda shakllabana 
rricna t'ndyet, mikrobe te kqi 
qi te mjeres moj Shqipni 
kthellte hi i keni ne mushkni 
pa dhimbe gjakun tuj ia pi, 
por der kur, bre batakci! 
Bre coftina, kalbe mbi dhe 
der kur ju, tu talle nper ne, 
do t'na qelbi fis e atdhe? 
Ah! Bre ju..nuk dij shka u kjofte, 
se tash ma jemi tue u njfte, 
se kush jini e shka jini 
se kah shkoni e se kah vini 
plang e shpi se kah i kini 
e sa pare u ban gjaku: 
se per ju, po, duhet laku, 
per me u vjerre- o kund m'do i shpat! 
Deri dje, pa kmishe mbi shtat, 
me 'i gjysme setre t'pa astar, 
lshuemum krahve kalavar 
e me 'i komce t'njtitme nen gryke: 
pantallonat me "gjyslyke" 
kto edhe lidhun me nji spage: 
shtatit rreshke e ba sarage, 
t'tane gordec- e berbalec 
pa ndo 'i msim, pa ndonji dije, 
me 'i fillore a nji iptadije, 
erz e shpirt qitun nen themer: 
turq a sllave a grek me zemer, 
falun barkut vec Shqipnise, 
si ajo marrja e t'gjith njerzise... 
tuj u shite ju per gjithe treg, 
sod na mbahi "Skanderbeg", 
e ngerdhuce, godite, limue, 
rrue, qethe, pipirique, 
tash n'"smoking", tash ne "bon-jour" 
ju, qi dje s'kishit as ushkuer 
me lidhe breket- me nder me thane- 
m'sahan t'huej gjithmone me ngrane, 
rrugen krejt na e keni zane, 
ke na shkoni pash- e m'pash, 
edhe besa me "gulash" 
me "afishe" e me "sultjash", 
me "kjumshtuer" e me "ashure", 
"kosha gjelash" si kubure, 
"tarator", "pilaf me kos", 
"mish me qepe" e "majdanos" 
"shish qebap", "brizholla vici", 
"kunguj t'mbushum", "kuzuici", 
"kabuni"- e "mualebi". 
Barku sod ju rri ju koder, 
kargatise e bamun loder: 
der sa ata burrat e dheut, 
qi per jete e ndere t'Atdheut 
kane ra n'lufte si shqipe t'leta, 
kane shkri gja e shpija t'veta, 
kane tuj deke rrugave unit, 
me iu dhimbe gurit e drunit. 
Perse, po, kta matrahulla, 
kta shqiptare- shqiptare kah ksula, 
n'vend qi ju me u vu n'konop, 
a se brinjt m'jau zbru me shkop, 
a, mos tjeter, me u ngushtue 
me xjerre zhuri kund m'ndo 'i prrue 
per me shtrue ndo 'i rruge te shtetit 
a me dlire ndo 'i skele detit, 
lavjerre buzesh, harru si vica 
kqyrin m'ju si t'ishi ogica, 
per me u pri udhes s'qytetnise 
e me i sjelle t'maren Shqipnise. 
Ani kush, pra, me i pri kombit: 
ju, do pyka bijte prej llomit 
qi "shqiptarë" vedit i thoni, 
jo pse ju Shqipninë e doni, 
jo pse ju ndo 'i send kuptoni 
shka asht Atdheu e shka asht Liria, 
shka asht Vllaznija a Parasija, 
Perparimi e Qytetnia, 
por vec pse ende der më sot 
nji tyran s'po e gjeni dot, 
nen kambe t'cillit ju me u shtrue, 
se un ma tash ma jam regje me jue, 
e jau njof shpirtin der m'palc, 
pleh i ndyte me u bartun n'shalc 
e me u qite jashta Shqipnije.

----------


## NoName

*28 Nanduer 1913* 



Oj Zanë, t'këndojm... t'vajtojm, deshta me thanë; 
Pse sot ditë kangët s'asht për mue e tye. 
Po ç'gzim kjo ditë ne mundet me na dhanë, 
Kur, qe; mbas nji motmoti q'iu pëlqye 
Europës shqiptarin zot n'shpi t'vet me lanë 
E kujt pose Hyut, n'këtë jetë mos me i shërbye, 
Shqiptari i ndam' prap me vedvedi gjindet 
E shk'asht ma zi, prej vedit edhe s'bindet... 
..................................................  .......................... 
Flamuri kombtar nuk ka ç'ka ban nder ne, 
Po kje se dashtni nuk kem' për Atdhe! 
E, drue dashtni për Atdhe nuk ka shqiptari; 
Me gjasë, s'çan krye shqiptari për komb t'vet, 
As për at gjuhë të ambël qi i la i Pari, 
As pse Shqipnia n'vedi u ba sot shtet; 
Pse e shoh se veç atje ku xhixhllon ari 
Pa frymë e tue dihatë vrap ai nget, 
Si Krishtin shiti Juda Iskarjot, 
Drue Adheu ndër ne po shitet për një zallotë... 
A thue mos fola keq?... Po lypi t'falun, 
Përse ktu vetë me fue nuk due kërkëndin, 
E pse asht mirë fjalën n'zemër t'fryt m'e ndalue, 
Por ai, qi të liruem me e pasë s'don vendin, 
A prej së tjerëve s'don me ia lshue rendin 
A thue ai s'asht Judë? Po, kambë e krye Iskariota!, 
E pra kso nipash ka edhe shum Kastriota... 
E po për ata qi detyrë e nder harrue, 
Qi marrë e turp kaherë flakërues mbas shpinet, 
M'visar t'Atdheut me t'huej shkojn tue tregue 
Kush ndyet mbas Frankut rrejtë, kush mbas stërlinet 
Kush pse dinari tepër i ash lakmue. 
E Atdheun' prej t'huejsh me e qitun duen bashtinët, 
Thue edhe për ta ndokuj do t'i vijë çuda, 
Kur them se nuk janë tjetër veçse Juda?... 
Po, Juda janë e gjinde janë tradhtarë. 
Mori 
M'kamë kryekungujt prej si u vunë, 
Duel padija n'krye të vendit; 
Njerzt e kënuen u poshtnune, 
Metën t'urtit jashtë kuvendit. 
Duel me faqe t'bardhë trathtari, 
Shpirt e fis qi ka kuletën; 
U ndëshkue pa dhimë Shqyptari, 
Qi për fis nep gjan e jetën. 
Shqynis zani atbotë i humi, 
T'huejt mi qafë i a vunë themrën, 
E e mloj skami, terri e gjumi, 
Djelmt e vet i a lnurën zemrën. 
E Shqyptarët jo veç s'e nisen 
Për kto punë përjashta Momin. 
Por ma fort, medje, e konisen. 
Msue gjithmonë me ndërue llomin... 
E njikshtu, qitash, njaj i cilli 
S'e la mrendë e detit vala, 
S'e la ferri, toka e qilli, 
N' Shqypni majet porsi njala.

----------


## NoName

*At Gjergj Fishta, figurë e madhe e kombit* 


_nga_ Dr. Ndue Zef *Toma*
Universi artistik i Fishtës Një ndër majat më të larta të relievit të letërsisë shqiptare është, padyshim, vepra e At Gjergj Fishtës. Ndonse kanë kaluar 65 vjet nga dita kur ai mbylli sytë përgjithmonë, të rrahurat e zemrës së tij për popullin e Atdheun i ndjejmë edhe sot në krijimtarinë e pavdekshme që na ka lenë. Kur përceptojmë epopenë madhështore "Lahuta e Malsisë", këte "Iliadë" të shqiptarëve, siç e kanë quajtur studiuesit e huaj, përjetojmë thellë ndjenjat e shpirtit heroik të Fishtës. Në "Mrizin e Zanave" ndiejmë vibrimet e holla të unit lirik të tij, që ngazëllehet nga soditja e flamurit kombëtar, që valëvitet si krah engjëlli në fluturim në sfondin e kaltër të Atdheut të çliruar, pas natës së gjatë të robërisë osmane. Të ngrohet shpirti nga zjarri i dashurisë së zemrës së tij për gjuhën shqipe, tiparet e së cilës i krahason me gjumin e embël të foshnjes së pafaj, me dritën e shpresës, me të qeshurën e çiltër të njeriut të mirë, por edhe me shkrepjen e rrufesë e me tronditjen e tërmetit. A mund të shprehet emocionalisht më kapshëm butësia e brishtia e gjuhës shqipe se sa kur përfytyrohet si një fllad i lehtë pranveror që lëmon gjinjtë e trëndafilit? A nuk na duket se ndjejmë në lekurën tonë shpimin e gjëmbave të mprehtë të satirës së Fishtës, kur lexojmë "Anzat e Parnasit" e "Gomarin e Babatasit"? 

Nga të gjitha këto që thame arrijmë në përfundimin se, kur futemi në univrsin artistik të Fishtës, bindemi plotësisht se zemra e tij rrahu fort për Shqipërinë gjatë gjithë jetës, deri në frymëmarrjen e fundit, kur përpara saj bëri betimin solemn, si biri para nënës: 

Dersa tmundem me ligjrue 
E sa gjallë me frymë unë jam, 
Kurrë, Shqipni, skam me tharrue, 
Edhe në vorr me tpërmend kam.


*Paradokse e (zh)vlerësimit* 
Personalitet jo i zakonshëm, me talent e aftësi të rralla, me energji e prirje të gjithanshme, Fishta tërhoqi që herët vëmendjen e bashkëkohësve, brenda dhe jashtë vendit. Ai qe jo vetëm poet i përmasave të mëdha, por edhe njeri i veprimit shoqëror e politik, atdhetar i flaktë, tribun i popullit, mbrojtës i vendosur e sypatrembur i çështjes kombëtare, për të cilen ngriti zërin në shumë mbledhje ndërkombëtare, si perfaqësues i Shqipërisë, duke stigmatizuar fqinjët grabitqarë dhe fuqitë e mëdha që qëndronin pas tyre. 
Megjithatë, sot është koha që pohime të tilla nuk duhet të mos deklarohen, po të provohen me argumente të pakundërshtueshme, për arsye se, deri tani, jeta dhe vepra e Fishtës kanë kaluar dy periudha vlerësimi: 
Në të parën, sa qe gjallë, Fishta arriti apogjeun e vlerësimit, duke u ngritur në piedestalin e lartë të Poetit Kombëtar. 
Në të dytën, vetëm katër-pesë vjet pas vdekjes, jeta dhe vepra e Fishtës u përbaltën në mënyrën më të pashembullt, me synimin që ai të varrosej njëherë e përgjithmonë, ose, e shumta, të mbetej si një njollë e zezë dhe e turpshme në historinë e letërsisë shqiptare. 
Të hiperbolizosh vlerat e tua kombëtare, është një veprim i kuptueshëm, ndonse jo i drejtë; kurse ti zvogëlosh ato, ti mohosh, apo, çka është edhe më keq, të arrish deri aty sa ti përçmosh, ti përbaltësh, siç u veprua me Fishtën, është veprimi më i pakuptueshëm, më paradoksal, që mund të mendohet! 
Është thenë se personalitetet e mëdha kalojnë nëpër tri periudha vlerësimi: në të parën, himnizohen, pastaj mohohen, për të arritur, më në fund, në përcaktimin e vlerave objektive të tyre. Në qoftë se kjo është e vërtetë, kohës sonë i bie detyra e vështirë dhe më e rënda me një përgjegjësi të madhe e vendosjes së Fishtës në piedestalin që i takon. Kuptohet se kjo është një punë shumë e mundimshme, gjatë së cilës u duhet rikthyer të gjitha atyre që janë thënë për té, mirë apo keq qoftë, duhet "rilexuar" vepra e Fishtës, për tu thelluar në analizën e poetikës dhe të problematikës, për të nxjerrë së andejmi mesazhin që u solli bashkëkohësve, kur u botua si dhe atë që marrim né sot prej saj. 
Natyrisht, nuk kam asnjë iluzion se mund të plotësohet një detyrë kaq e vështirë dhe me një përgjegjësi të madhe në caqet e këtij artikulli modest popullarizues. Kryerja e saj në nivelin e dëshiruar mund të arrihet me përpjekje të përbashkëta të forcave shkencore më të afta, me studim të gjërë të monografive, ku vepra e Fishtës të vështrohet nga të gjitha anët. Duke shfaqur ndonjë mendim për vlerësimet dhe zhvlerësimet që i janë berë Fishtës në dy periudhat që përmendëm, deshëm vetëm të ndihmojmë sadopak për të sensibilizuar studimet tona për tu përqendruar mbi këtë figurë të madhe të letërsisë shqiptare, që të përcaktojmë drejt vendin dhe rolin që luajti në pasurimin dhe në zhvillimin e saj. Mendoj se koha kërkon me ngut të hidhet dritë mbi disa vlerësime kontradiktore, diametralisht të kundërta, që janë bërë për Fishtën dhe veprën e tij.

Nga njëra anë është thënë se është poet i madh, Homeri apo Tirteu i Shqipërisë. Nga ana tjetër është mohuar talenti poetik i tij, është denigruar si vargëzues i rëndomtë, madje është edhe akuzuar si përvetësues ikrijimtarisë popullore, pra si plagjiat i saj. 

*Cila është e vërteta shkencore?* 
Kryevepra e Fishtës, "Lahuta e Malsisë", nga njëra anë është vlerësuar si apologjia artistike më e fuqishme që i është bëre Atdheut të rrudhur e të copëtuar nga fqinjët grabitqarë, nga ana tjetër është akuzuar për frymë shoveniste? 

Përsëri: Cila është e vërteta shkencore? Tokat e kujt synon Fishta të rrëmbejë, i shtyrë nga shovenizmi i tij? A nuk kanë parasysh autorët e akuzes se shovenizmit se né jemi i vetmi vend në Evropë i rrethuar nga të gjitha anët me vetveten? A mund të quhet shovenist Fishta pse denoncoi padrejtësitë që i janë bërë Atdheut tonë nga armiqtë dhe nxori në shesh ëndrrat e tyre për të copëtuar e për të rrëmbyer përsëri trojet tona? 

Nga njëra anë është thënë se Fishta gjatë gjithë jetës ka luftuar për të drejtat e Shqipërisë e të shqiptarëve, nga ana tjetër është trumbetuar me forcë e kundërta: se ai ka qenë i shitur jo tek një po tek shumë të huaj, madje, për të mos lënë pikë dyshimi, është thënë se vetë Fishta ka pohuar publikisht se nuk është shqiptar! A mund të besohet një gjë e tillë?! Këto duhen ndriçuar. 

Për Fishtën është thënë, përsëri pa asnjë argument, se ka pasur paragjykime fetare edhe krahinore, që ia kanë mjegulluar vështrimin atdhetar. Mirëpo, edhe me një arsyetim fare të thjeshtë, kam përshtypjen se akuza të tilla bien menjëherë. 

Po të kishte pasur Fishta paragjykime fetare, si do të shpjegohej që personazhe të shumtë të krijimtarisë së tij janë "të fesë tjetër", madje dhe kryeheroi i kryeveprës së tij, Oso Kuka, të cilin e ka përjetësuar në një nga tablotë më madhështore dhe më emocionuese të letërsisë shqiptare, edhe ky është i "fesë tjetër"? 

Po të kishte pasur paragjykime krahinore At Fishta, si shpjegohet që binomi poetik, që përshkon nga fillimi në fund krijimtarine e tij ka gjymtyrë vëllezërit Toskë e Gegë, të cilët me të njejtin krahasim i karakterizon me dy rrufe që çajnë qiellin si shpata dhe zharisin armiqtë? 

Po të kishte pasur Fishta vizion të ngushtë provincial, si do të shpjegohej që ndërmjet pseudonimeve të shumta që përdori, me i parapëlqyeri prej tij qe Gegë Toska me të cilin nënshkroi kryevepra të tilla si "Gomari i Babatasit"? 

Jo, jo! Akuza të tilla janë fare të pathemelta! Siç ka vërejtur me mprehtësi shumë kohë më parë Prof. Eqrem Çabej, vështrimi artistik i Fishtës ishte i tillë që niste tek malësori i moçëm Marash Uci dhe vinte gjithnjë duke u shtrirë, deri sa arrinte tek Abdyl Frashëri, tek Lidhja e Prizrenit, për të rrokur, më në fund, tërë Shqipërinë, të gjitha trojet tona etnike nga Veriu në Jug, nga Perëndimi në Lindje. 

Këto janë vetëm pak gjëra nga shumë e shumë të tjera që janë thënë për Fishtën në të dy periudhat: të vlerësimit dhe të denigrimit të tij. Në këtë mënyre figura e madhe e Fishtës është veshur me një mjegullnajë, që duhet të zhdavaritet nga kritika dhe nga shkenca letrare objektive. 

Nga sa është thënë deri sot për Fishtën del se vlerësimet e larta që i janë bërë përgjithësisht janë konkluzione të nxjerra nga analiza e jetës dhe e veprës së tij, kurse mohimet dhe denigrimet, deklarata aprioristike të paargumentuara. Le të arsyetojmë mbi ndonjërën prej tyre. Në rast se Fishta nuk do të ishte poet i madh, si mund të flasin me superlative për te autoritete të tilla të artit e të shkencës, vendas dhe të huaj, si virtuozi i fjalës poetike Lasgush Poradeci, që e quan me gjuhë metaforike "shkëmb të tokës dhe shkëmb të shpirtit shqiptar", që shpreh me art ndjenja dhe ideale të mëdha atdhetare? Në rast se nuk do të ishte gjeni i letrave shqipe, nuk do të ishin mahnitur aq shumë nga vepra e tij Aleksander Xhuvani e Maksimilian Lamberci, Eqrem Çabej e Norbert Jokli, Faik Konica e Anton Harapi, Jolanda Kodra e Kolë Kamsi, Gabriele dAnunzio e Kostaq Cipo. Nuk ka dyshim se mendimet e tyre janë shprehje e çiltër e ndjenjave që u ka përftuar vepra e Fishtës. 

A mund të besohet se Fishta ishte i shitur tek të huajtë, pra antikombëtar, kur në momentet më të vështira, në mbledhjet më të rëndësishme ndërkombëtare në Paris, në Athinë, në Stamboll, kur fatet e Atdheut ishin në rrezik, ai u dërgua si përfaqesues i vendit tonë për të mbrojtur të drejtat e Shqipërisë dhe të shqiptarëve? 

Prandaj, shkenca dhe kritika letrare kanë mundësi dhe detyrë parësore të rrëzojne me argumente këto fyerje qellimkëqia dhe në të njëjtën kohë, të zbulojnë fondin e pasur të vlerave artistike, shoqërore e politike të këtij personaliteti të gjithanshëm të kombit tonë, për të cilat kemi aq shumë nevojë sot. 

*Nga buronte urrejtja për Fishtën?* 

Duke pasur bindjen e palëkundur se Fishta është një figure ndër më të ndritura të kombit, natyrshëm lind pyetja: ku e kishte burimin gjithë ajo urrejtje patologjike kundër tij, që çoi në trillime e shpifje aq monstruoze e njëherësh, banale sa të mos besoheshin? 

Megjithëse për këtë problem deri tani janë dhënë disa shpjegime, kam bindjen se përbaltja e Fishtës u bë për arsye të koniukturave politike. Dhe nuk kishte si të ndodhte ndryshe. Në vitet e para, pas mbarimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, kur Jugosllavia ishte "miku" ynë i ngushtë, nuk mund të qëndronte Fishta dhe vepra e tij, që demaskonte nga fillimi deri në fund padrejtësitë dhe coptimin e trojeve tona nga sllavët. Pastaj, në kohën e miqësisë me Bashkimin Sovjetik nuk mund të qëndronte Fishta dhe vepra e tij, që e shihte Rusinë si tutor të armiqve tanë dhe këta të fundit i cilësonte shprehimisht "klyshë të Rusisë". 
Në kohën kur dy miqësitë e sipërme u kthyen në armiqësi, Fishta as atëherë nuk mund të rehabilitohej më, për arsye se ishte hedhur shumë baltë mbi të. 

*Rruga për tek Fishta* 
Në fund të këtij njëzetëshekulli që po përcjellim, rruga për tek Fishta u hap. Hapat e parë në këtë rrugë u hodhën nga një turmë e madhe njerëzish që e prisnin me padurim këtë ditë, ndërmjet të cilëve spikatën Injac Zamputti, Pal Duka-Gjini (At Danjel Gjeçaj), At Zef Pllumbi, Aurel Plasari, Engjëll Sedaj, Sabri Hamiti, Tonin Çobani, Stefan Çapaliku, etj. Që atëherë kanë filluar të organizojnë veprimtari shkencore dhe të shkruajnë artikuj përkujtimorë me raste përvjetorësh të lindjes dhe të humbjes së tij.Ribotohen vepra pak të njohura për publikun. Megjithëse të gjitha këto janë të dobishme dhe organizatorët e tyre meritojnë përgëzime, mendojmë se puna për të arrijtur tek zbulimi i plotë i vlerave të Fishtës mund dhe duhet organizohet më mirë. 
*Së pari*, kusht i domosdoshem është botimi shkencor i veprës së plotë të Fishtës. Nuk ka se si të bëhet studimi pa pasur në dorë objektin e plotë të tij. 
*Së dyti*, Fishta duhet të zërë vend denjësisht në programet shkollore, si një nga autorët më përfaqësues të letërsisë shqiptare. 
*Së treti*, në këtë periudhë, kur ende nuk kemi punime të plota shteruese, kritikët dhe studiuesit tanë më të përgatitur mund të përmbushnin nevojat e tanishme të ngutshme që ka shkolla dhe publiku lexues për njohjen dhe interpretimin e veprës së Fishtës. 

Natyrisht, puna e deritanishme ka qenë e dobishme dhe do vazhduar me veprimtari dhe shkrime, edhe të thjeshta, si kjo skicë jetëshkrimore që po paraqesim në mbyllje të këtij artikulli.

*Pak biografi* 

Rrjedha e jetës, krahas rregullsive, sjell me vete edhe mjaft rastësi, roli i të cilave në zhvillimin e mëtejshëm të saj, shpesh herë nuk mund të parashikohet. Kështu, askujt nuk mund ti shkonte nëpërmend se fëmija që lindi me 23 tetor 1871 dhe që u pagëzua Zef, do të vinte një ditë që do të bënte të njohur në gjithë vendin dhe me përtej fshatin e vogël Fishtë të Zadrimës, të padëgjuar fare deri atëherë. Askush nuk mund të parashikonte në atë kohë se nga ky Zef i vogël do të dilte më vonë At Gjergj Fishta i madh. 

*Zefi i vogël* , i dalluar që herët për shkathtësi dhe zgjuarsi, tërhoqi vëmendjen e famullitarit, prandaj e çuan në kolegjin françeskan të Shkodrës e pastaj në Troshan, për ta përgatitur për frat. Pas mbarimit të shkollës fillore e dërguan për studime të mëtejshme në Bosnje, ku u laurua për filozofi dhe teologji. Atje, ndërroi emnin e pagëzimit (sipas rregullit të urdhërit françeskan), duke u quajtur tani e tutje Gjergj. U bë frat dhe tha meshën e parë me 25 shkurt 1894. 

Pas kthimit nga Bosnja, punoi për disa vjet si profesor në kolegjin françeskan të Troshanit, pastaj, disa vjet tjera shkoi si famullitar në Gomsiqe. Atje ai i kushtoi vëmendje të veçantë njohjes dhe përvetësimit të frazeologjisë popullore, të cilën do ta përdorte më vonë me mjeshtri të rrallë në kryeveprën e vet "Lahuta e Malsisë". 

U shqua si pjestar i shoqërisë letrare "Bashkimi" e cila qe themeluar më 1899 nga Imz. Preng Doçi. Më 1908 mori pjesë në Kongresin e Manastirit dhe u zgjodh kryetar i komisionit për hartimin e alfabetit të gjuhës shqipe, që kemi sot. Më 1902 qe zgjedhur drejtor i shkollës françeskane në Shkodër, në të cilën futi për herë të parë shqipen si gjuhë mësimi. Më 1913 po në Shkodër, themeloi dhe drejtoi sa qe gjallë revistën "Hylli i Dritës". Në vitet 1916-1918 krijoi dhe drejtoi "Postën e Shqipnisë". U emrua kryetar i delegacionit shqiptar në Konferencën e Parisit, më 1919. U zgjodh deputet i Shkodrës dhe nënkryetar i Parlamentit shqiptar më 1921. U dërgua anëtar i delegacionit shqiptar në Konferencën Ndërballkanike në Athinë më 1930, pastaj më 1931 në Stamboll dhe prap në Bukuresht më 1932. Më 1931 qe ftuar dhe qe caktuar anëtar i Bashkimit Ndërkombëtar të Poetëve në New Jork, ku përfaqësoheshin 60 shtete. 

Veprimtaria letrare e Fishtës është e gjerë dhe e gjithanëshme. Lëvroi të gjitha gjinitë e zhanret: lirikën, epikën, dramën, satirën, publicistikën, polemikë e oratori, vepra agiografike, përktheu e përshtati nga letërsia botërore. Ishte shumë aktiv në jetën letrare, shoqërore e politike të kohës. Kjo shprehet në bashkëpunimin me të gjitha revistat e gazetat që dilnin, në të cilat botoi mbi 200 e sa shkrime. Krijimtaria poetike e Fishtës arrin në rreth 50.000 vargje, kurse në prozë mbi 700 mijë faqe. Vetëm "Lahuta e Malsisë" ka 30 kangë me 15.563 vargje. Fishta botoi rreth 40 vepra sa qe gjallë dhe 30 tjera i la të pabotuara. Veprat kryesore të Fishtës janë: "Lahuta e Malsisë", "Anzat e Parnasit", "Mrizi i Zanave", "Vallja e Parrizit", "Gomari i Babatasit", "Juda Makabe", "Mojs Golemi i Dibrës dhe Deli Cena", "Shqyptari i gjytetnuem", "Ifigjenia në Aulli". 

Për këtë veprimtari letrare, shoqërore e politike, Fishta qe nderuar me dekorata, si: 
Kurorë Argjëndi, nga Klubi "Gjuha shqipe" i Shkodrës (1911). 
Dekorata Mearif, nga Mbretëria Turke (1912). 
Dekorata Ritterkreuz, nga Mbreteria e Austrisë (1912). 
Penë floriri, nga qyteti i Beratit (1913). 
Medaglia di Benemerenza, nga Papa Piu XI (1925). 
Lector Jubilatus, nga Paria e Urdhnit françeskan (1929).
Dekorata Phoenix, nga Greqia (1931).

*At Gjergj Fishta vdiq në Shkodër me 30 dhetor 1940.* 


....si Shqipnia vend nuk ka!

(fragmente nga krijimtaria) 


*GJUHA SHQIPE*

Porsi kanga e zogut tverës, 
Që vallzon në blerim tprillit,
Porsi i ambli fllad i erës, 
Që lmon gjijtë e drandofillit, 
Porsi vala e bregut detit, 
Porsi gjama e rrfesë zhgjetare, 
Porsi ushtima e një tërmeti, 
Njashtu asht gjuha jonë shqiptare. 


*SHQIPNIA E LIRË*

Po, por nesër, me ndihmë tZotit, 
Do ta bajmë prap Shqipni tlirë 
Prej Prevezet mLeqe tHotit,
Prej Tivari në Manastir, 
Edhe Flamuri Shqipnisë 
Si flakë mnijet e Perëndisë 
Do tvalvitet në Kaçanik.


*HIMNI I FLAMURIT KOMBËTAR* 

Porsi fleta e Ejllit të Zotit
Po rreh Flamuri i Shqipnisë 
E thrret tbijtë e Kastriotit 
Me u mbledhë tòk ndër çetë tushtrisë. 
Bini Toskë, ju bini Gegë, 
Si dy rrfé, që shkojnë tue djegë! 
A ngadhnjyes a tgjithë Dëshmorë, 
Trima mbrendë! Me dorë, me dorë!....


*NJË GJAMË DESPRIMI*

Me parzmet tona nata thershmit mota, 
Mburojë iu bamë Evropës, pa dijtë shka asht tuta 
Atbotë kur pallën Skanderbeg Kastriota 
Sillte si rrfeja, e përmbi shtroje te buta 
Dridhej një Sulltan, që aso here 
Bante mu dridhë botën mbarë prej mnere. 
Po, na tue dredhun si dragoj çelikun, 
Shtegun me kurma shqiptarësh ia zumë 
Tartarit, e prej Evrope larg rrezikun 
Për disa kohë e mbajtëm, e poshtnuem, 
Por kurrë Evropa në ndihmë një ushtar sna nisi, 
Kurr punët mbas fjalëve që na dha sujdisi.

........

E mallkue kjoftë Evropa! Atë e vraftë Zoti, 
E shoftë me fise, popuj e qytete 
Edhe premtoftë që dersa tendet moti, 
Kurrë lufta mos iu daftë për tokë e dete. 
Selitë e saj grimë me grimë u thejshin, 
Me gjak tpopujve tvet sunduest iu ushqejshin! 
Pse krahët pa dhimbë Shqipnisë me ia thye
E prej Lirie me ia ndalun hovin? 
Gopsia e kujt nMalsi ka mujtë mushqye? 
Po a Hoti e Gruda mund ta mbajnë Moskovin? 
Nuk duhet jo, që të mëkambet Shqiptaria, 
Qé pse po i lshohet Malit tZi Malsia.

........

*ATDHEU* 

Në ty mendoj kur agon drita, 
Kur bylbyli mallshëm kndon, 
Nty mendoj kur soset dita
Terri botën kur e mblon. 
Veçse ty të shoh në andërr, 
Veçse ty, tkam nmendim, 
Ndër tvështira ti mje qandër, 
Për ty i lehtë mvjen çdo ndëshkim.


*NGA PUBLICISTIKA E FISHTËS:* 

"Shka ka me dijtë me folë mbi politikë e mbi organizim të një shteti civil një njeri malok, matrahul, që mezi, ndoshta, ka krye dy a tri klasë fillore dhe që djersitet kur i duhet me shkrue emnin e vet. Pse asht edhe tradita shpijake dhe edukata familjare, që shumë kend ndër ta, e ban krejt të neveritshëm dhe ekscentrik. Ky, babën gjaksë, gjyshin katil, stërgjyshin mizuer; rritë me katila, me gjaksë, me mizorë, me intrigantë batakçi, me vagabondë, rrugaçë, me njerëz hasëm të kulturës e të qytetnimit, si mund të mendohet se ka me kenë i zoti me rregullue fatin e një kombi ende primitiv ? Për me sundue një shtet nuk asht mjaft dhelpnia, dredhia, intriga, batakçilleku, rrena, tradhtia. Duhet nderë, dije, urti, burrni, qé se çka duhet. Po, por dija, urtia, ndera, burrnia mësoheshin në shkollë e, madje, me shumë mund e djersë e jo ndër kafeshantana të Evropës e në mejhanë e paçaxhihane të Tiranës, tue luejtë tavëll e bixhoz e tue pi mastikë. Po qe e vërtetë që një grup njerëzish këso dore mund të mëkambin shtete konstitucionale e mund të bajnë të lumtun popuj e fise, atëherë kisha me dashtë me thanë se historia nuk asht mâ "magistra vitae" e se virtyti, dija, burrnia, urtia nuk janë themelet mbi të cilat mbahen shtetet e qytetnueme".

*** Portreti i nëpunësit të shtetit, që synon vetëm të zhvatë sa ma shumë prej tij, për me sigurue për vete një jetë të qetë e të rahatshme: "....Ju kryetar këtu, drejtor atje, mbasandej, kur të huejtë na u hoqën deret, Ju sot senator, nesër deputet, mbasnesër ministër, tjetërmbasnesër prefekt, prap ministër, prap deputet: me kësulë në njanin sy, endu-çendu në shpinë të automobilit: tungatjeta! Në të djathtën, selamalekum! Në të majtën; ky hiq kësulën, ai hiq kapelen: zgërdhiju njanit; gërmushju tjetrit - Ministër, madje!..."

*** Ja si i përshkruan meskinitetet e klikave të atëhershme: 
"U shpërnda, pra, parlamenti dhe ish-parlamentarët e Shqipnisë kthyen ndër kafe e mejhane të qyteteve e të fshatrave të veta, ku menjëherë filluen veprimin e vet: kafe,llafe, mastikë, tavëll, bixhoz. -"Jo, unë jam nacionalist. Ata janë "tradhëtorë", të poshtër, të shitur, maskarenj. Une kam shpëtue Shqipninë në ditën ma të ligë. Unë e mbys opozitën. Ahmet Zog e ska! Kam bërë Hukukun në Stamboll; kam Malsinë në dorë; kam Zadrimën me vete; ia kam bâ e kthye opozitës...".

*** Kështu u heq maskën prapaskenave parazgjedhore: "Ahmet Zogu lëshoi zagarët e vet elektorale në të katër qoshet e Shqipnisë. Tu lëshuen, bre bir sâme, prefekt e nënprefekt, tu shpërvolën kryetarë bashkishë, krahinorë, se-kretarë e tu zgaqën kopista e arkivista...."

*** Ja si i stigmatizon feudalët e mbrapambetun, që damtonin çështjen kombëtare: "...Ky asht një analfabet, gjysë idiot, dembel, shumë herë sarahosh, gati gjithmonë kumarxhi, njeri pa fytyrë; pse, sadoqë poligam, prej tij ska guxue vajzë me dalë te dera, djalë me u endë sokakut, nuse me shkue te burri. Mendjemadh, dorështrejtë, qelepirxhi, ky, për një çiflik, për një rybe, ka pështy në Fé e në Atdhe, i ka ra mohit kombësisë së vet, kè, shqiptar tue kenë, e quejti veten "turk"... Ma tepër ka vra njerëz me u pushtue tokën; ka vra bujqit e vet për me u grabitë gjinden e shpisë, për me u marrë bagëtinë, për shêj pushke. Myzeqari prej tij ska guxue me mbajtë armë, me shkue në kal të shalës, me ngreh oxhak mbi pullaz të shpisë...". 

VLERËSIME PËR FISHTËN DHE VEPRËN E TIJ 

** "Me të drejtë i kanë thanë Fishtës Tirteu i Shqipnisë, se, sikurse ai me elegjitë e tij ndezi zemrat e spartanëve, njashtu edhe epopeja e "Lahutës", odet dhe elegjitë e "Mrizit të Zanave" e të poezive të tjera, kanë mbjellë në zemër të djelmnisë sonë dashurinë e pamasë për truallin e të parëve dhe për gjuhën amëtare. Njikëto dy ideale: atdhedashtnia dhe ruajtja e gjuhës si dritën e synit, lavrimi dhe përparimi i saj kanë qenë polet, rreth të cilave shtrihej gjithë vepra e çmueshme e Fishtës".

Prof. Aleksander Xhuvani 

** "Fishta është "shkëmb i tokës dhe shkëmbi i shpirtit shqiptar". 

"Gjithë vepra poetike e shoqërore e At Gjergj Fishtës u pat zhvilluar rreth postulatit fetar dhe kombëtar. Me të vërtetë, ku ka ide dhe ndjenjë më të madhe, më të denjë për të derdhur dhe kënduar në art, se sa ideja e Zotit, ideja e Atdheut!" 

Lasgush Poradeci 


** "At Gjergji ka qenë për ne, deri ditën që mbylli sytë, patriarku i letrave shqiptare e poeti ma i madh i vendit tonë." 

Kostaq Cipo 


** Kot përpiqën grekët e sotëm të gjejnë në letërsinë e tyre një vepër më të plotësuar se "Lahuta".

Faik Konica


** Fishta "Poeti i Madh i popullit të shquar shqiptar". 

Gabriele dAnunzio 


** "Patër Fishta njihët si poeti më popullor i shqiptarëve, si poeti më i përzemërt i këtij populli... Si këte kemi edhe një të madh tjetër: Rabindranath Tagora."

Erwin Stranik 


** "I rrënjosur krejtësisht në popullin e vet, Fishta ka dashur të përgjonte si flasin burrat e gratë e maleve. Ka marrë prej tyre mënyrat e nëmëve, të mallkimeve e të urimeve dhe çdo gjë e ka shkrirë me mjeshtri në poezitë e veta". 

..."Koha e ardhshme ka me dijtë me çmue edhe ma mirë randësinë e këtij njeriut, sidomos kur vjershat e tij të jenë përkthye ndër gjuhe ma të përhapuna." 

Prof. Dr. Maximilian Lambertz 



** "Shqipnia qe ideali i tij, për te punoi, për te vuejti e me emnin e saj në gojë dha frymën e fundit." 

Prof. Karl Gurakuqi 


** "Patër Fishta...me veprat e tij në poezi e në prozë arriti të kurorëzohej me dafinë si më i madhi poet kombëtar, ai është tharmi i poezisë popullore shqiptare dhe më i kulluari shkrimtar i Arbërisë." 

Anton Baldacci 


** "Një ndër gurrat e trajtimit të tij (të Fishtës) letrar kjenë jo vetëm klasikët e letërsisë greke, latine, franceze e sllave, por edhe klasikët gjermanë, spanjolë e anglezë..."

At Pal Dodaj 


"....prodhimi poetik e letrar i Fishtës, prodhimi i pasun, i ndryshëm, origjinal, i frymëzuem prej botës fizike e morale të Atdheut. 

....çmohet edhe si prozatuer elegant: sidomos në prozën politike e polemike asht i gjallë, i kjartë e shumë i rrebët."

Prof. Kol Kamsi 


"Poemi epik "Lahuta e Malsisë" asht një vade mecum i çdo atdhetari." 

Don Kolec Prennushi 


** "Lahuta e Malsisë" mund të qëndrojë përkrah veprave poetike më të shquara të popujve të tjerë." 

M. A. Freün von Godin (albanologe gjermane) 



** "Tingulli i lirës së tij (Fishtës) gjithmonë i gjallë, ka për të vazhdue të mbajë në kambë kombësinë e gjuhën tonë."

Prof. Filip Fishta 


** "Pas vdekjes Fishta...nisi të jetojë ma me gjallni në shpirtin e në zemrën e kombit: u përjetsua nga Kombi që ai përjetësoi në vepra të pavdekshme." 

At Viktor Volaj 


** "Kam ardhur të gjej letrarin shqiptar dhe gëzohem se gjeta oratorin, filozofin e pedagogun." 

Një shkrimtar francez, pas takimit me Fishtën. 



** "At Gjergj Fishta nëpër ma të mëdhatë qytete të botës, përpara mija e mija poetësh, njerëzish të naltë, shkencëtarësh, diti me qitë në pah e me naltsue vetitë ma të rralla të kombit shqiptar, historinë lumniplote e traditat shekullore të tij." 

Nush Topalli


** "At Fishta asht e duhet të mbetet poeti i forcës, i njaj force primordiale e kaotike. Përshkrimet e tij kanë gjithmonë një ngjyrë apokaliptike, e ndër to, një frymë misterioze përplas njerëz e sende."

Prof. Pashko Gjeçi 


** "Mbreti i poetëve shqiptarë, Patër Gjergji qe i pari që vuri në shkollë gjuhën shqipe dhe mbrojti me trimëri të drejtat e Kombit tonë në çdo konferencë ndërkombëtare dhe është i pari që me vepren e vet poetike i fali shqiptarit epopenë, historinë e përpjekjeve të tij për liri. 

...At Fishta...nuk jetoi në "kështjellen e fildishtë", por u hodh me entuziazëm djaloshar nga një mision në tjetrin për të mirën e kulturës e të racës shqiptare... 

Fishtën, me temperament thjesht klasik nuk do ta frymëzonte asgjë me parë se Atdheu. Gati krejt vepra e tij i është kushtuar Atdheut." 

Lefter Dilo 


** "Fishta, tue kuptue mirë randësinë që ka bashkimi, edhe si plotësim në mungesën e fuqive, deshi tu vinte breznive ma të lashta bashkimin si veti të trashegueme, megjithëse jo aq të spikatun, me të cilin të parët tonë përballuen çdo rasë e peripeci." 

At Konrrad Gjolaj 


** "Fishta është "një nga ata njerëz të rrallë që duken në qiellin e një kombi e lënë pas vetes një dritë, që ngroh zemrat e brezave të shumë shekujve."

Terenc Toçi 


** "Fishta mori prej popullit gjithçka që gjet të hijshëm, të madhnueshëm e të fuqishëm, e porsi një piktor i zoti, e shndrroi në shpirtin e vet, tue e riprodhue në një mënyre e cila asht vetëm e tija, prandej, origjinale."

At Anton Harapi 


** "Lahuta asht një pinakotekë e artit kombëtar, ku poeti pikturon gjallë tipat, personat, skenarët e kostumet; një depozitë motivesh kombëtare u lihet piktorëve shqiptarë."

** "...At Fishta, ky gjeni me rrënjë në tokën amëtare të popullit shqiptar, që për shkak të njohjes së thellë që kishte mbi letërsinë klasike dhe mbi jetën e sotme shpirtërore të kombeve të Evropës u ngjit deri në majat më të larta të kulturës."

Prof. Dr. Norbert Jokl

** "...me At Gjergj Fishtën gjuha shqipe u rrit, u madhnue, u ba zojë. Me At Gjergjin, kryetar në Kongresin e Manastirit u caktue njëherë e përgjithmonë një alfabet i vetëm për mbarë Shqipninë, vendim ky me dobi që nuk numrohen. Me At Gjergjin zuni fill shkolla me shqipen gjuhë mësimi....

Stili i At Gjergjit, stil burrash e krejt shqiptar, të ushton hijshëm e fuqishëm në të njëjtën kohë. Sado që studimet e veta i bani të gjitha në gjuhë të huaja, sado që zotnonte ma së miri italishtën, frengjishtën, slavishtën e latinishtën, shkrimeve të tij kaq u vjen era shqip, sa me tu dukë se nuk ka ditë veç gjuhën e vet. Poezinë e tij e shijon jo vetëm njeriu me shkollë, por edhe i pashkolli." 

At Mark Harapi S.J.

----------

